# The Royal Infirmary Edinburgh....part 16



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...

Happy chatting 

Take care & good luck 
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lovely ladies... 

This is just a gentle reminder that we all need to be sensitive to others.  Whilst I know we all love to hear of BFPs because it give the rest of us hope, could I please ask that scan photos are either included as your avatar (so can be switched off by those who don't wish to see) or in your personal photo galleries.  Could we also keep the "baby talk" to a minimum and for more in depth conversations and advice there is the "Bun in the oven" board.  We have to remember that this is a public board and that it's not only ERI ladies who read the threads 

Please please don't take this the wrong way...it's not a "telling off" and in no way is it intended to make anyone who is pg feel they can not post on here....of course you can as I know how supportive you all are to one another which is fantastic...it's just asking you to be a little sensitive.

I hope you understand 

Good luck & take care 
Natasha xxxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm sorry, I should have been more thoughtful, and I do apologise.  I have tried to remove it, but as the thread is locked at the min, its in the hands of the gods (admin) 

I really didn't mean to offend or upset anyone with it at all.

Michelle


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Michelle hun, you've not offended anyone but we just try to be sensitive that's all 

I've moved the scan photo to the Galleries board and included a link so ladies can still go and see it....and so can you 

Take care and here's to a happy & healthy pregnancy 
Natasha xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone, This post board is so busy these days. 

I have been in bed resting letting DH wait on me like the Queen since ET last Wednesday.  Today is the first day i have been out of bed except to use the 'ladies'! DH insisted i take it easy (think he's being enjoying the peace downstairs to be honest!)

Anyway, on Day 7 of 2 ww and it is dragging on and on and is driving me insane. Today all i want to do is cry. I have had AF cramps since Day 4 and am sure AF is on its way. LAst time i had them from Day 6 and got AF Day 13. I am praying its not AF but cant help but think it might be. This is so cruel and i ont know if i can cope for another week. Test date Wed 30th. I cant face another BFN, this is our last chance, please let this be our turn and everyone elses turn here.

Sorry, that was a Me me me post, will be back later with a cheerier one, i promise. 

Kat & Peanuts, im thinking about u too, how r u doing?

Everyone else, Wishing you all the best and please forgive me for not replying individually, i will do later.

Take care.


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Advice-  the 2ww is dreadful - I do sympathise.All i can say is AF pains could be caused by the pessaries, your body recovering from EC etc or implantation at this stage.I know its difficult to get past the fact it feels like AF is due especially when you've had BFN's, but try to take each day one at a time in the 2nd week.Every day you don't have AF is a good sign all is well so stay positive and keep your eye on the prize  

Kat- hope you're ok too? ditto the above  Sore hard boobs- pessaries or pregnancy.Its such a head muddler.Good luck girls.  

hi everyone else- hope you're ok-I'm busy organising all my info for phone consultation with US.
love lorna xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks fr that Lorna, good luck with your fphone consultation, be back later.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hope everyone is doing okay.  

Advice, good to hear you are resting up and your DH is pampering you.  I can only imagine what u are going through sending u loads of    for the coming week. 

Kat and Peanut, hope you both are doing good as well.  Loads of    for you as well.

Fiona, good luck with the phone consulation - hope it goes well.

Well 4 days to go for me till I start d/r,  looking forward to it, hope I don't forget to start my injections as I'm a bit scatty at the moment.  All I need to remember is I start the same day as my God daughters christening, hope it's a good omen for us.

Anyway will do some more personals later got to make DH tea now

Yvonne xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Well girls the day has finally arrived, I start the stimms tomorrow.  Really quite nervous about the whole injecting business!  Sure it will be fine after a few goes.

Will let you know how I get on.

Fiona M


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

sending lots of   to Advice - you sound like you are really going through it just now ! You are doing the right thing resting up but sometimes it can make your mind go a wee bit loopo...
Keep on thinking lovely positive thoughts .

Good Luck to all the other ERI ladies in waiting too.  

I am waiting just now for my baseline scan a week tomorrow to hopefully begin stimms. I have been d/regging on buserelin and it has turned me into a bit of a space cadet this last week with *2 *episodes of random inappropiate public weeping ! ( dp and friends being very lovely and tolerant !)
Feeling v. tired but keep worrying about niggling pelvic pains ( I have a fibroid which is blocking one of my tubes) and convincing myself that it must be caused by cysts..

Why do I always think the worst ?! Anyone else like this ?

Hope you are all enjoying a bit of evening sunshine . Good Luck to all on TX 
Take Care,

Mimou x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

how are you all doing?

*Advice -* Hang in there, girlie!! AF pain could be anything!! Keeping my fingers crossed for your .

*Peanut -* Same for you, hun!!

*Fiona M -* Wooohoooo... welcome to the stimms tomorrow!!!  Hope everything is going ok,   for no OHSS and good quantity of eggs.

*Mimou -* Keeping my fingers crossed that you can start stimms soon as well.

*Lynn -* Glad to hear you made a decision for the next path - keeping my fingers crossed that you & DH get through the whole adoption interview process quickly!!

Myself ... I have funny pulling pain but not as much as AF (so could be the "bullets", or maybe another cyst ... who the heck knows!!!), hard (.)(.) (didn't have it that bad last time round ... soooo ...   ) and headaches from time to time. What annoys me totally is that I don't know when the  should turn up normally, I haven't had her for 6 months (Zoladex)!!! Soooo... I may go to the blood test (*28th*) thinking I am getting a  when I actually just don't have AF because of the longer term Zolly...   

Been for 3 hours at my old work today - a favour because they don't have anyone in at the moment who can do a system run I've done for about 5 years...  Back from 12th for 2 days per week.

Lanky, Jayne, EMAC, Kirsty, Fin, Lorna, Moira, Maz, MJ, Jan and everyone else I may have forgotten - hope you're all doing ok!!

And again - who is up for a meet up?

Hugs & 

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls  

Advice - big   from me the   is horrible!  You're allowed to have a 'me' post too you know!!  As Lorna says the pains could be from all sorts of things, I know its hard but you need to try to stay positive and think about all the wonderful things that could be going on and causing those feelings - like your wee embies implanting were they belong.  Wishing you lots of    .  Make sure you make the most of being treated like the queen!

Lorna - good luck with your phone consultation  

Fiona M - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for starting your stimms tomorrow.  I was really nervous about injections too, I'm a real needle phobic, but got through it by freezing my tummy every morning with the wee gel pack you get to put in lunch boxes.  Not sure if it's for everyone, but helped me through it.

mimou - was wondering were you'd got to.  lots of luck to you too on your stimms - these are supposed to be the happy hormones, so shouldn't see any more public crying incidents!  Take it easy.

Kat - how you getting on with your  ?  Hope you're doing ok and taking it easy.

Vonnie - Wishing you lots of luck for starting to d/r, I'm sure a few well placed notes around the house will help you remember to start with the injections!

Sorry for anyone I've missed, lots of     to everyone going through txt.

I've been having a bit of a better day today, still no sign of  , although still convinced she's going to arrive and ruin everything!  Not much more I can do now though.  Off for my test in the morning, so will let you all know how I get on.  Here's hoping for the start of a few BFP's for us all.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Kat - just read your post and wanted to give you a big  .  As I said to Advice, you have concentrate that the funny pulling pain, is your wee embies implanting - stay positive and lots of luck for the 28th.

Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

peanuts good luck for tomorrow!

FionaM- I was terrified the first cycle with the injections but you do get used to them.My trick is to vigourously rub the area first and press your finger on for a few secs after if you've a little blood then rub hard again.Really helped with  dispersing the buserelin to stop getting an itchy lump- gets the blood flowing.I always think the worst too!You are not alone. You won't believe me but by the time you're on 2ww you actually miss the injections and scans!

lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I start d/r on Sunday.  Is it easier to inject in the thigh or the tummy.  

Yvonne


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Just a quick message as im off to bed.

Peanuts, Just wanted to wish you and DH all the very best for your test tomorrow.  I really hope you get the news your waiting for.  

Thanks to everyone for your kind replies. Will be back to catch up properly tomorrow. 

Best wishes


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I also just want to wish everyone the best for all the jags and tests.

Lets hope that there is some good news put up here tomorrow.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Peanuts

good luck....have you tested yet?  

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone for wishing me good luck!    Had blood test this morning, have to wait until after 12 to phone in for result.  If I though the 2ww was agony, I think these 4 hours are almost worse!

Have been having a bit of a knicker checking marathon - still convinced   is on its way.

Will be back with news later!

Dxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Peanuts - fingers crossed!  xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Peanuts, keeping my fingers crossed for you that you get a  !!!   

Had a bout of pulling pain in my tummy yesterday after work and in the evening, am constipated and (.)(.) are sore, tingling and all that.  Still worried that I am not getting a  , should have had AF turning up but it doesn't because my body is still playing up from Zoladex. 

ARRRRRGGGHHHH!!!!       

Lanky - got your PM, thanks. Will reply later when my brain is back to normal again. 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Peanut, 

Good luck for today.

Yvonne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Just got a call from Laura and Coreen to let me know that I got a    

Still can't believe it   , Feels weird having someone tell you you're pregnant, was beginning to think it would never happen to me.

DH had to go to work this morning and was supposed to be home for 12 to make the phone call, but the girls called me first.  Had to call him on his mobile to tell him!  Can't wait to give him a big hug!

Wanted to say a huge thanks you to you all for all your support over the last few weeks - would have gone insane without your posts!

Kat - I don't want to get your hopes up, but that's exactly how I was feeling most of the time over the last couple of weeks, so hopefully its a good sign.  Wishing you lots of    and   for the 28th.

Vonnie - I though it was easier to inject into my tummy - was easier to pinch an inch!  But just do what feels right for you 

Will catch you all later
Dxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Peanuts

just wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

               

enjoy every moment of this happy time

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Couldn't find the thread as we're on a new one now!

Just popped on to catch any news....

 to Peanuts. Fantastic news about your BFP. Wishing you a happy and healthy 8 months from here on in.

Sorry not been on for days but been really busy. Thinking of you all, especially Kat and advice still on the 2ww. Sending lots of     . Will try and catch up on personals later.

Love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

peanuts- congratulations! yet another ICSI success-wonder if we've skewed the ERI ICSI results on  here! Enjoy!


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Peanut - So pleased for you, wishing you the best of luck and hope you enjoy your pregnancy here on in.

Regards
Lynn


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Peanuts, that's FAB!!!  
         

Soooo happy for you and DH!!! 

As for getting hopes up ....      

Kat


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

pEANUT............That is fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thats brilliant that you got your news from 2 such lovely ladies!!!  Did they say what your numbers are?


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Wow Peanuts, That is Fabulous, Many Congratulations to you and DH. Bet you are both over the moon.


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Brilliants news Peanuts!!      Here's to a healthy next 8 months or so xx

Kat - fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Jayne, Maz, Lorna, Lynnm, Kat, Lanky, Advice & Finarina - thanks so  much for your lovely thoughts and messages, I really appreciate it.  

Kat & Advice - Wishing you both lots of luck and     for the rest of your  , Hope you're taking it easy!

Off to watch Johnny & Orlando in Pirates of the Caribean 2, so we go see the 3rd film at the weekend.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Update:

Knickers check still doesn't show anything, have still small pulling (shooting) pains, and I felt suddenly fairly nauseous today when we went shopping at Morrisons .... OMG ... OMG .... geeeesh.... don't want to put my hopes up, don't want to put my hopes up    

Advice - how are you doing?

Kat


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Kat, i hope they are all good signs for you. Wishing u all the best for Monday. I test on Wednesday and it feels like it is forever away.

I am ok thanks, still think AF is going to arrive any minute though so praying i am wrong and that its something else! Its a wonder we all stay sane after all this ! Also have had indigestion (well its like heartburn but all across my middle, not sure if thats indigestion) all day and getting irritable. DH cleaned house today cause i was complaining that it needed cleaned/tidied (it was ok) so he went on a cleaning spree to keep me quiet! Come on Wednesday, hurry up!    

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Peanut,

That is fab news, congratulations to you and your DH.  enjoy taking it easy.       

I'm going to be AWOL for a few days as I'm heading to my Mum's at the weekend as I've got my God daughters christening on Sunday in Glasgow but she doesn't have internet access.  Staying over for the Bak Hol and then heading into Glasgow for some retail therapy.  DH can spoil me if he wants.  We are then heading away for a couple of days for a much needed break and for some nice food and wine (water for me though).  Juts hoping I've not turned into a hormonal wreak by then as the lovely injections start on Sunday!!

Kat and Advice wishing u luck for your testing, fingers crosses for 2 BFP when I finally get back for the land that time forgot.

Heading out now so hugs to everyone else and heres to more positve news in the weeks ahead.

Yvonne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Congratulations Peanuts!

I didn't start my stimms yesterday as planned as my womb lining wasn't thin enough!  Can't believe it I was all ready to start,  Got to go back next Thur and hopefully will be ok then.  Got the buserlin to start on Tue as zoladex will have ran out by then.  I also only had 3 follicles that they could see on my left ovary, Right ovary has a endo cyst on it and they coudn't see any.  So quite disappointed.  I am hoping there is some hiding! or that they will decide to drain the cyst after all and hopefully there will be some follies on the right side.  So that's put us a week behind now, never mind.

Good luck for Monday Kat.

Has anyone tried Reiki?


Bye all


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Congratulations Peanut and best wishes to Advice and Kat for the second half of the 2WW.  
Another friend of mine got her BFP today with IVF at ERI - the success rate seems to be really great at the moment.  Must be something in the water.

Fiona M - I was in the same boat as you - lining wasn't thin enough so I was postponed for a week and got 14 eggs.
So although it is torture having to wait - you are in good hands.

Curly x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Curly,

Did you have more eggs when you went back the second time?  Or did you have 14 when you got postponed?

Cheers


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

I only had a couple of eggs on each ovary and the stimms made everything take off - don't worry about the first count.

Hope that helps
Curly x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just a quickie, is it okay to drink soda water and lime when as a change from still water when out and about?

Yvonne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Morning All,

So far so good with the bank holiday, it's  in Edinburgh (but of course in still in my PJ's  )

*Yvonne*- I'm sure soda and lime would be fine. Main thing is to stay off the  Good luck for starting the injections on Sunday  Hope you have a lovely time at the christening and enjoy your few days over on the dark side  DH had better spoil you with the retail therapy 

*Curly*- how you doing? Notice it's not long until your scan. Fingers crossed  Hope you are keeping ok. Great news about your friend- and even better that it was IVF. I'd been getting a bit  about the lack of success with us IVF girls recently. Hope it bodes well for me for cycle 3 which will start in 7 weeks time 

*Peanuts*- you still on  then?

*FionaM*- sorry to hear that you've been postponed by a week  I know how frustrating that can be, happened to me on cycle 1. Main thing you have to think is that it gives you the best chance as everything will be ready then for stimms. Keep  more follies may be visible by next week, and remember that it only take 1  (FionaJane can vouch for that  - speaking of which, where are you these days FJ? Hope all is well with you and 'big' bump' )

*Advice*- keep    not long until Wednesday.

*Kat*- so long as no AF, then it's still looking good. Try not to drive yourself  with the symptom examining. Sending you lots of    for Monday. How's Doug coping with the 2ww? I'm up for meeting up again if we can sort out a time and place that suits everyone.

*Lynm*-  hun, long time no 'speak'. Am excited for you and DH that you're on the road to achieving your family at long last. A friend of mine recently adopted and is currently on adoption leave and adjusting to a new life of playgroup, swimming and visits to the park. She is loving it  Bet you can't wait. You have to stay on and let us know how things progress.

*Jayne*- how's you? Are you still going to acu sessions? I'd better get back to them but was wanting to wait until Lena returns, do you know when she'll be back? You got anything exciting lined up for your summer then, now that Tyncastle is 'shut' for a few weeks 

*Lorna*- how's life in Fife? Hope you're doing good. You guys still working on the house? I've got an exciting weekend of dirty stripping ahead  

*Lanky*- glad all went well for you this week, hope you are keeping well.

What's new with everyone else then? Big Hello's to EMAC, MJ, Donna, Jan (  ), ScotsFi, Finbarina, Kirsty (& Caelan), Roma, Debs, Elaine and everyone else I've forgotten (sorry  )

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Thought soda water and lime would be okay but just wanted to check for peace of mind.  Won't feeel thing a kill joy in the pub as I class it as a 'grown up drink' and it a nice change from good old water which I'm drinking by the gallon at the moment along with milk and pineapple juice.

Heading over ot good old Glasgow soon but I'll be thinking of you all esp advice and Kat.

Yvonne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Yes Maz, we're still on  !  Don't think I'll believe it properly until my scan in 3 weeks.  My mum is so excited - has been talking about dragging my sister to look at prams!  Think I need to have a word with her to calm her down.

I'm from Northern Ireland, so won't see my family until I go home for a week in July.  Hopefully by then all will be confirmed so my mum can shop all she wants!

Kat & Advice - got my  fingers and toes crossed for you both for the rest of your .  Sending lots of   .  Hope your doing ok and trying to keep your mind occupied with other things - as if, I know!

Vonnie - good luck with you injections tomorrow, and enjoy your few days away.  I'm sure soda & lime is ok to drink for a change, that's what I've been drinking the past few weeks when I've been out.

Fiona M - sorry to hear you didn't get to start your stimms, but as curly said, don't worry too much about the first count.  Its the stimms that make the difference.  I think I only had about 6 follies on my first scan, but ended up with 23 eggs in the end!  Although quality is much better than quantity.  Make sure you're drinking lots of water and some of the other message boards recommend that you drink a pint of milk a day too, for extra protein.

Curly - wishing you lots of luck for your scan on the 1st June   

Lots of luck to everyone on txt or 2ww

Off to get out of my PJ's and go shopping
Dxx


----------



## carol548 (Feb 24, 2006)

Just wanted to say what a fabby bfp to Peanut! Excellent news. Well done to you and mr peanut.

Vonnie - I found soda water quite nice on my tummy when I got a bit bloated. 

Kat -    

Fi - good luck for the next few weeks. 

Hi everyone, I've missed loads, but I promised dh that I'd go and lie down. Just booked up our final blast of a holiday. Off to New York and Maine in July. Staying in a 4star hotel overlooking times square in a corner suite with our own lounge as well as kingsize bed. DH must have lost his marbles   Anyway, will be our last holiday for a wee while until this one arrives so we're gonna have an incredible time. 

Feeling rather pukey today if my tum is empty and seem to be getting my way through a pack of m&S fudge - yummmmmmmmm  

Lots of love and luck to all the edinburgh girls xxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

getting totally worried about the rest of the  now...  Last year the  turned up the day before the blood test. I haven't had any implantation bleed at all, and apart from feeling nauseous on Thursday when shopping I am doing ok. Still have AF like pain (pulling like - more discomfort than pain really), am totally windy  and still fighting with the "bullets" ...

ARRRRGGHHHH!!!! Brain's just not working, worried about tomorrow (and of course Monday) and really so could do with a  ....

We bought a baby travel bag at Lidl on Thursday .... probably tempting fate here, but if not for me then I can give it to my friend who's pregnant at 20/21 weeks now.

*Advice -* How are you doing, hunny? Are you going mad like me??

*Fiona - * My lining wasn't thick enough for stims the first time round either ... and believe me, my follies only started out to pop like mad after taking the menopur! Keeping my fingers crossed you'll respond as well as me to it after the Zolly.

*Vonnie & Carol -* Enjoy your trips away. I've got some holiday brochures here for booking (or hopefully not) on Monday - we'll be going abroad if I get a  and down to Newcastle and York (daytrips) if it's a .

Am staying away from the HPTs ... I did the last time, so really don't want to start with it now .... but how can one prevent going totally mental?

Hugs to you all! 
Kat


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Yep, Little Wolf i am going just as mad as you! No offence intended! 
As you can see its nearly 11pm and im on hear as i cant sleep as i think ive got an ear infection. Sat up all last night after having a crying session cause pain in ear,head face and gums so sore. Mind you, it took my mind of my AF cramps and tender (.)(.) for a while!   

I too started AF the day before testing last time round and i am praying this is not the case this time round. This is our last chance so i am praying for that BFP. Are you going to do a HPT before Monday? I did last time on Day 13 but as it was a BFN and it made me down and by the time i got to clinic the next morning i was a crumpled sobbing wreck so trying not to do it this time. You are ok, you dont have long to wait now, you must be getting excited?? I wish you all the best and will be waiting for your update.  

Fiona, I too had to take Burserelin for an extra week as my AF decided to be a week late whilst down regging. In end did it for 22 days before stimming. Its a bugger at the time but just remember your goal which will be worth the wait.  

Vonny, Hope you have a great time this weekend 

Carol, Holiday will be great, what a gem of a DH. 

Peanuts, Glad to hear your doing great. Make the most of every minute, im glad for you.

Maz, you out ur PJ's yet? Im jealous! 

Hi to everyone else that i know i have forgotten to mention   

Hope everyone is enjoying the lovely bank holiday weekend. Take care


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Lots of love to Kat and advice - got my fingers crossed for good news next week   It's my birthday on Tuesday so hoping for good news on both Monday & Wednesday xxx

Take care everyone else and hope you're having a good weekend xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just catching up

kat/ advice how are you feeling me honeys? dont want to get your hopes up but symptoms sound good, i didnt have any implantation bleed or anything but was crampy and convinced af on way etc..... is so cruel how preg and af symptoms are so similar. 

kat Good luck for tomorrow honey   

advice good luck for wed   , thinking of you both and have everything crossed

peanuts congratulations honey, glad to see eri are having more success on this thread now. Good luck with your scan and the next 8 months  

lorna when is your phone consultation honey good luck  

finbarina happy birthday for tues hope you have a great day

carol holiday sounds fab, i love new york, hope you are well

maz did you have a nice lazy day?

fiona sorry for delay but better to make sure conditions are perfect for those we embries burrowing in, good luck 

vonnie enjoy the soda and lime honey, its not that bad  good luck

jan how are you honey??

jayne how are you?

donna you still around? hope you are ok

lynn hows the adoption process going? how long do they think it will take?

roma, elaine, emac, curly and everyone i have missed hope you are good. Will be back to check on you all soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday weekend - hope the weather holds out today as I'm supposed to be going to a BBQ...

Sorry I've not been around much recently.  Been really busy at work, house in turmoil 'cos been decorating our bedroom (it's beautiful now!!   ) and hubby been away all week at a conference, so I've been busying myself out and about at night time too.  I've had a quick scoot through some of the recent posts just to try and bring myself up to date:

Peanuts - congratulations on you BPF - That's wonderful news!  

Kat - Hang in there with the 2ww -   for tomorrow    .

Advice -   with testing on Wednesday    

Yvonne - hope you're enjoying your weekend break and that the injections go well today.

FionaM - you have my every sympathy re: your delay.  Looking on the bright side - you want your conditions to be as welcoming/comfy as possible when you do get started, so another week is a small price to pay  


Hello   - with apologies for those that I've not mentioned specifically - am thinking about you and wishing you well with your plans/pregnancies and forthcoming txs....

I wish there was more to report from me....  Having had failed ICSI tx in Mar/Apr I am now waiting for two periods to pass before I can go ahead with FET.  Pre-tx my periods were always very regular with a cycle of 27/28 days.  I had a "post-treatment bleed" 10 days post ET (which hospital say is not "proper" AF), but nothing since    I am now at day 37!!!  Body clearly playing tricks on me too 'cos keep getting what I think are PMS signs - slight cramping, lower back pain - but still nothing!!!    I even phoned the hospital on Friday to get their advice and they said if period still hadn't arrived in 2 WEEKS!!! I should go in for blood tests - I know they said to expect my cycle to be a bit messed up after the treatment, but I didn't expect it to take this long - is it normal??  

Sorry, just going   'cos I'm desperate to get started again..... 

Love

ScotsFi
x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Morning Girls

Kat - sorry to hear you're going a bit mad, this process id definitely designed to make you go  ! Stay away from the dreaded pee sticks   , you could get a false reading at this stage, especially with the bullets - the blood test are much more accurate.  I know that must sound rich coming from me as I was very tempted a couple of time on my 2ww, but you guys helped me resist!  Wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow for a BFP    .

Advice - how's your ear doing, sounds like agony.  Think you need to go to the doctors and see if there is anything they can give you to help with the pain.  Hoping you're staying away from the evil pee sticks too   !  Hang in there over the next few days and hoping for a BFP for you too   , lots of luck!

Carol - very jealous of your hol to NY, must work on my DH to get in a wee hol over the summer!

Scots Fi - I think a late period is a normal thing after a tx cycle.  I think I was about 10 days late after my failed ICSI in Jan.  Plus the stress of everything is probably having an effect as well.  Hope AF arrives soon, so you can start on your next part of the journey.

Finbarina - Hope you have a fab Birthday on Tues  

Hope everyone else is well and having a good weekend, doesn't feel like a bank holiday to me as I have to work tomorrow!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks girls.

Feel a bit better now about the follies, think they are just in hiding!

Good luck tomorrow Kat.

Got an appointment booked for reiki on Wed night, see if that helps relax me.

Cheers
Fiona


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Fiona - have you had reiki before?  A couple of years ago I used to go about twice a month, though to get me relaxed enough I needed a head & shoulder massage first.  Don't be too disappointed if you don't feel much the first time as I think it takes a wee while to let yourself go and relax....though that might just be me!   Let us know how you get on xx

No bank holiday for me, I'm at work tomorrow  Also loks like another busy week, though I shouldn't complain as I moaned when I had nothing to do...never happy eh! 

Take care all and fingers crossed for tomorrow Kat xx

Lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Just a quick post from me to send masses of                to Kat for tomorrow.

Hoping to see a BFP when I log on in the afternoon  

All the best hun. Will be thinking of you.
Love
Maz x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone,

Just a quick to note say good luck to Kat for tomorrow. Hope its great news for you and ur DH.


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi Kat,
Good luck tomorrow. I have everything crossed for you.         
Love Moira


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Peanuts congratulations on a     you will both be so excited.

Kat was thinking about you today and know that you are testing on Monday      good luck and I hope you get a  

Advice  - I know that the   gets awful towards the end, sending you lots of happy thoughts and   

Vonnie - how are you getting on?

Fiona M - sending you a big hug, I am sure you will be able to start stimulating soon

Lanky - not been on for a bit have you had your scan yet?

We got the report back from the eggs not fertilising and it has been reccomended that we have ICSI the next time.  So we are going to try again, well we have come this far.  Going to get fit and enjoy the next little while.

Has there been any more discussions about meeting up?

To everyone else hope you are all well

Love Roma


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi only got a min so no time for personals but wanted to come on and say good luck to kat and doug for today, hope all your dreams come true, thinking of you honey            

kirsty xxxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

Kat, good luck for today.  I hope this is your turn

Lorna, wishing you a great birthday for tomorrow.  What are your plans?  Anything nice?

Roma, when are you going to have your ICSI cycle?

Kirsty, what have you been up to with Caelen?

Fiona, hope the reiki goes well

Peanuts, how have you been feeling?

Scots Fi, I hope your period comes soon.  Although it's not counted as a "real" period - I would count this cycle length from the start of that period as although it was an induced period it still counts that way so I hope that brings your length of cycle right down

Advice, your nearly there....wishing you all the luck in the world

Carol, I love New York and am very jealous of you going   have a great time

Yvonne, what were you doing in Glasgow?  Was it a holiday?

Maz, Lena was taking 3 months out but just text or email her.  I have her number if you don't have it.  I'm off to Spain on Saturday and enjoying the break from Tynecastle as last week in Kilmarnock was very disappointing.  My credit card is very glad however that Europe is not on the cards this year though  

Curlywurly, what are you up to?

I'm off on study leave this week to do my essay so am going to be disciplined and work between 9am and 4 or 5 each day with a short lunch break.  If you see me lingering in here at unofficial times - give me a row    

thanks

Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Jayne,

You're on line!! Get back to work Mrs   (says pot calling kettle black  )

Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everyone

Hope you are all well on this fine (?) bank holiday morning...

Just thought I would log on to find out how people were getting on...

Kat ...dying to find out!!! Good luck!!!!!!!!

Off to Maldives on Thursday am - so will be away for a while. When I get back its serious diet regime - need to to loose a bit of Weight for November - when treatment starts.

Cheers

Neave
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

Doug just spoke to ACU ... and would you believe it ... blood test shows 27!!! TYPICAL!!! No definite negative, no definite positive!!!    We've got to go back for another blood test on Monday. 

Not very positive about things, but then ... I've read a couple of girlies on FF had biochemical pregnancies and made it to a  ... any tips/suggestions? 

Kat

PS: Advice, hope you get a better reading on Wednesday!!!!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Kat,

First off have a huge  I know what it's like to be in limbo  

Fraid I don't have any advice on this apart from try not to stress and do take things easy (easier said than done though). I've read posts on peer support before about low levels finally creeping up and ending in a healthy pregnancy, but I'm afraid the majority seem to end up as chemical pregnancies   I hate it that ERI make you wait a week, if they tested after 3 days at least you'd know either way if levels had doubled.

That said so long as AF stays away, it's a good thing. Sending lots of     and     . Hope you make it to next Monday  

Thinking of you.
Lots and lots of love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

kat-oh honey- limbo land  as Maz says no AF is still a good sign.I really hope this little one hangs on. Talk about the stakes being high. One positive to hold on to is that now you know your embryos can make it to blast and can hatch and implant.Its still better than a BFN so keep sending positive thought to your tummy. 3ww- aaaarrggg!

Neave enjoy the maldives  sounds fab!

Advice good luck to you on wed  

jayne- enjoy your holiday

roma- glad you have had a follow up- there is still hope for the future even though you may not feel like it now

fionam- good luck for your scans this week- i took a week to respond the first time and then went haywire- hope you have more follies or growing the ones you do have 

scotsfi- looks like we're in the same boat with stupid old AF.I've got all the symptoms but no AF either and no not possible to be pregnant! I'm on day 35.Hope your's has started.This hasn't happened tp me before after tx usually earlier not later  

lorna/fin- have a great bday tomorrow!

maz- flaming electrician still hasn't finished rewire- must be the longest in history 

kirsty- my phone consult is on 12th June- bit scary to have a whole hour with a consultant with that silly time delay you get calling the states  How is maternity leave suiting you?

jan- hope you've had some results by now and keeping a bit better. 

I'm supposed to be phoning in with my June period to start again but will probably cancel it ( far too soon) and wait to see what other tests I can have done elsewhere first.Its means there'll be a spot for someone.Anyone want a cancellation

love lorna xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Kat - nothing worse than being in limbo  .  Hang in there little embie!  

Lorna -   sounds like you need it, and it's a brave decision to postpone treatment for a bit, look after yourself xx

Neave - have a fab time in the Maldives  , me jealous..never!  

Jayne - not long till your hols and lots of relaxing in the sun with cocktails    

Roma - I've just been thinking about you and wondering how you were doing.   Glad something cam out of your meeting and you now have a positive to aim for - take care and be nice to yourself xx

Advice - fingers crossed for Wednesday  

Peanuts - hope you're keeping ok and taking things easy xx

FionaM - how are you?  looking forward to your reiki?

Yvonne - how are the injection going? xx

Carol - sounds like a lovely trip, enjoy xx

Hi to Maz, Kirsty, ScotsFi, Moira, Lanky and sorry to anyone I've missed  

I'm doing ok, well apart from bieng stuck at work!  I've taken tomorrow off, not looking forward to my birthday and getting pretty down about it all...so might go for some retail therapy tomorrow or sit and drown my sorrows!  

Take care
xx


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Hiya Kat, How are you doing? Having to wait another week must be torture, cant they do another blood test on Thurs or Friday? As if 2ww is not bad enough. Unfortunately, im not very clued up on chemical pregnancy or blood levels (27?)  I am going to go and read some posts to learn more about this right now as feel useless and dont know what to say accept that i am thinking about you (was doing so all day yesterday and this morning) and really hope you get the news your dreaming of next Monday. Fingers crossed AF stays away for you. 

As for me, AF cramps returned again and starting to worry me. Praying for  

Jayne, Enjoy ur Birthday tomorrow. Have a great day, spending lots of money on yourself at the shops sounds good to me. 

 to everyone else. Take care everyone, be back later.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Kat - sorry to hear you are in limbo land with your levels . Sending lots of  vibes for the next week. Hope your wee embie is toughing it out too ! Good Luck !!

Advice - good luck for this week - will keep fingers crossed for you

Fin(Lorna) - sending you a    for tomorrow - hope you have a great day!

Carol + Jane - hope both your holidays are blissful and chilled out ( I am miffed about working during 'bank holiday' today !!) 

Peanuts - many   congratulations on your . Brilliant news !

Vonnie -hope you are doing ok with the buserelin  - good luck with TX

Fionam - sorry to hear you have to wait another week until stimming can start
-

I am due for my scan to see if I can start stimms on thursday - I will have been downregging for 20 days by then so hoping to get the go ahead.  I have been feeling quite loopy / weepy and splitting headaches so will be glad to start 'happy hormones'! Whahey !!

I have been reading Zita West book and speaking to a pal who had her baby after IVF at ARGC last year. Both recommended drinking 3 litres of water a day and eating lots of protein (at least 70grammes a day) so I have been scoffing lots of yummy cheese, steaks, fish etc.

They also recommended vitamin
supplements especially CoQ10 ( £21 for 30 capsules !!!).

I am giving all of this advice a go - don't know if I am very gullible ?!   but will try anything (almost) once. Anybody have any advice about this ?

Good Luck to all with treatments and hello to Roma , Emac, Curly, Maz , and anybody else I have missed out !

byeee

Mimou x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Kat, this must be torture for you!  Hope everything works out for you both.

Advice, good luck for Wednesday.

Looking forward to my reiki session, will let you know how I get on with it.  This is the 1st time I have had it, it's a girl at my work's mum that does it.

Start buserlin tomorrow, just want to get the 1st inj over with so I will hopefully feel better about doing it.

Mimou - looks like we could be starting stimming together, my scan is Thursday as well.

Take care
xx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kat - I have been thinking about you all day.  I really hope the embies snuggle up and stay.  Sending lost of positive vibes   .  It must be awful waiting a week to find out just after your 2 week wait.  Good Luck 

Romaxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Kat - really sorry to hear your in Limbo land, sending you lots of   . I don't have any tips I'm afraid, just hang in there and make sure you support each other over the next week.  Wishing you lots of      for the next week.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Hugs Kat - sorry that you are having to wait another week - as if the whole process isn't enough torture!!  

Good luck for Wednesday Advice - fingers are crossed.  

We are just trying to take each day as it comes - only 4 more sleeps til the scan - we are too scared to get excited about being PG.  Does the torture ever end?  

Curly xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Kat I'm really sorry to hear you are still in limbo.  Waiting a week is definitely the best thing.  I got a result of 45 before and I persuaded them to test again after a few days - things were going well and we began celebrating but then a week later our figures slowed right down.  As you say - it CAN happen for folk but best to wait and celebrate in style if you get the right result.  Hop it happens for you.  

Mimou, I buy all my vitamins from Naturesbest online including my CoQ10 they are very natural and use the best of ingredients and not expensive.  

Lorna, have a great day tomorrow - shopping and drinking

will catch up tomorrow...off to see the telly

PS Maz, I logged off at 9am - did it say I was still online when you were on at 10?

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

kat so sorry honey, keeping everything crossed that this little one hangs on     must be hell having to wait another week, keep thinking positive honey.

advice good luck for tomorrow dont read to much into af cramps i got them too and was a bfp 

ok back later for personals got to run just now.

k x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Advice - keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow!!! 

As for me ... I have some brownish spotting just now ... wonder if my body decides to have implantation bleed at day 15 (day 11 past ET?) ? 

I doubt both will make it, but maybe my little grade 1 is holding on 

K


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

just to quickly say good luck to advice for tomorrow  

Kat - hope you are doing ok , thinking of you 

Jayne - thanks for the  vits tip - have a great holiday at the weekend!

 to everyone else

take care x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Advice - just wanted to wish you lots of luck for tomorrow  .  Hope you're taking it easy and are able to get some sleep tonight!

Kat - hope you're keeping positive, keeping everything crossed for you.

Curly - lots of luck for your scan on the 1st, I know the feeling of trying not to get too excited about being prg!  Been forcing myself not to run away with things in my head.

 to everyone else

Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey kat- there can be lots of burrowing after initial implantation- I have friends who had bleeding right through 1st trimester and were fine.lets hope your wee smasher is settling in.

advice- good luck for test day- the last bit is hellish huh?

lorna xxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Advice good luck for tomorrow.  I hope you are going to do something special after you get your bloods taken.   

Love Roma


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello everyone

Kat, so sorry to hear that you don't have a definitive result yet.  I'm afraid I don't know enough about the numbers to give any helpful advice about your situation.  I guess the only thing is to say to take it easy - try to relax (I know, easier said than done) and we'll have everything crossed that it is good news for you next week (if not before).

Advice - wishing you very good luck for tomorrow    


Curly wurly - try not to worry too much and enjoy this happy time   only 3 sleeps now till your scan.

Littlewolf - fingers crossed your guesses are right.  When is your test date?    

Peanuts - hope you're keeping well and still enjoying your news.  

Fiona M - Hope the buserelin is OK and you get started on injections soon.

Mimou - Hope you get started in the stimms soon too!  I also bought (no less than 2!!) Zita West books "Fertility and Conception" and "Guide to Getting Pregnant" - they've only just arrived from Amazon and I dare say they contain the same info, but I didn't want to risk it!   No doubt I'll be following some kind of regime soon too!

Oooh! Lorna (Fin) - just noticed it is your birthday today! -     Hope you managed some retail therapy!

Lorna (Moon) - I am relieved (for a change!) to report that my period turned up this morning (only 12 days late.... hah! day 39!!!!   ) - but hopefully that is my cycle getting back to normal - so I'm hoping only about 6 weeks till FET - it still seems like ages just now, but I know it will come round quickly....   .  I hope yours plays ball too and arrives soon.  Did I understand you correctly? - are you having treatment in America?

Jayne - I hope your studying is going well and you are getting through that dissertation   .  I was popping in a fair bit today to wait for a result on another thread and saw you online quite a lot??!!   .  I think your Masters is in adolescent addition? - does that tie in with your day-job too?  Unfortunately, I probably see the same lot if/when they enter the criminal justice system....  Anyway, have a wonderful holiday - Denia isn't it?  Sun, Sea, Sangria (or whatever the spanish equivalent is...)  

Awwww - Neave - I'm not at all jealous of your trip to the Maldives   . Hubby and I scuba-dive, so the Maldives are a bit of a Mecca (and I've never been).  Seriously though, have a fantastic time   

Hello to Maz, Roma, Carol, Moira, Lanky and anyone else I've missed.  Hope you're all well.

Fiona
x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Twiggy, Kat, Mimou, Peanuts, Roma & Lorna

Thank you very much for all your kind wishes, we are praying that our dreams come true.  One more sleep!      Not sure if will do anything on way home after blood test. Might persuade DH to take me to Ikea or Dobbies Garden Centre, will depend on how i am feeling as last time i was a crumpled sobbing wreck in ERI and it was as quick as i could get in and back home. Hoping tomorrow will be better news.

Kat, hope ur spotting is good news for you & ur DH. Keep us posted, how r u doing on ur 3ww? I have everything crossed for you too.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

just wanted to say good luck tomorrow Advice  

Fiona, popped on a bit today waiting to hear about Susan's BFP but got lots done too.  Yes I am a nurse in adolescent addiction - what do you do?

Hi to everyone else


Jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Just popped in to see if any news from Advice? Lots of      hun.

Sorry no time for personals. Busy at work and have visitors at the moment so can't log on in the evening. Will try and get back on after lunch to catch up on all the news.

Maz x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi maz

yes, I just popped on to see if there was any word from advice...hoping it's good  

jayne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Afternoon all 

Advice- hope your're doing ok hun? Really hope that 'no news' is good news     Thinking of you.

Kat- any futher spotting or is all ok? Praying hard that AF stays away and that this is just 'normal' spotting. Quite a few pregnant girls on FF have experienced spotting throughout the first few weeks so it's not always a bad sign (doesn't stop the worrying though   ) Hope you're doing ok  I'm still up for meeting up if you think it would help you just now to be around others who understand   

Jayne- how's the work going this week? Whne I was on on Monday it still looked as if you were logged on then. I'll take your word for it that you were working hard though     Hope it's all finished by Friday night as you'll need to get packed before your hols. Have a fantastic time in Spain  and hope the weather is much better than here  . I haven't contacted Lena yet but I'll drop her an email soon. I really need to get back there as it's only 6 weeks until I start again 

Scots Fi- glad that AF finally showed for you (if you know what I mean). We'll probably be having treatment about the same time then if you're doing FET in about 6 weeks. Will look out for you in the waiting room (will you be wearing the same dresss from your avatar     ). 

FionaM- how did the injecting go yesterday? The first one is always a bit weird but you do get used to it. Hope it all went ok. Are you having a scan this week as well?

Curly- Not long until Friday now. Sending lots of     . Must be so hard trying to reign in your excitment. I know that for the last year all I've focussed on is getting a BFP, to be honest I haven't even thought past what if that actually happens! It's only natural to still be nervous but hopefully as the weeks and months progress you can relax a bit and enjoy (   ) your pregnancy. And then the fun starts  

Peanuts- how are you coping too? Must seem ages for you until you scan but it'll be here soon. Keep  

Roma- glad to hear that you had a relatively good follow up at ERI and they have decided to progress with ICSI again. Will be crossing everything for you that the next one will be the one   Do you know when you'll be cycling again or are you taking some time just now? Hope you're doing ok  

Fin-  sorry I wasn't on time to post for yesterday. Hope you had a fab day and were suitable spoiled by all. Did you get any nice prezzies? The best thing must have been having the day off work   I never work my birthday (point of principle- it's my day so I can do what I want and that doesn't include 9-5   )

Neave- sorry this message is late but have a fab holiday  . I would love to go to the Maldives, it sounds idyllic. My best friend went on honeymoon there and loved it. I tried to get a placement there in the 1990's with VSO for 2 years but by the time my application went through the position had been filled   I ended up in Africa instead (but that was an amazing experience anyway   )

Lorna- nightmare that the electrician still hasn't finished!!! Really hope the house gets sorted out in the end. It'll be great when it's all exactly the way you want it. Sounds like you have been a busy little bee with all your research and setting up a phone appointment with the US. Really hope all that goes well   Totally understand your position with postponing treatment at ERI for the time being. If you're not feeling mentally ready for it and positive about it would be so draining. Sending you a huge 

Mimou- wow you're finished down reg already! Good luck for scanning tomorrow and hope you get to start stimms. It's nice to get hormones back again and start to feel a bit better. I've always felt better once I've got onto stimms (I'm usually an emtional wreck during downreg   ). let us knwo how you get on tomorrow   Loving your curent diet- it sounds great   Interested to know how you get on with the vits? I'm only on folic acid but have toyed with getting other stuff. So hard to know what to do really isn't it.

Carol- how are you getting on these days? When is your next scan? Hope you have a fab time in NY. I love it there and it's so eaasy to get to now that you can fly direct. i read an article in the scotsman yesterday that the airlines have done so well out of the Scottish US routes that they are plannign to increase capacity! Great for holidays   but not so good for the environment   (mind you it's only 1 flight now instead of 2, when you had to go via London)

Vonnie- did you get in some great retail therapy in Glasgow then? Hope the bank balance didn't suffer too much   Hope you had a good time at your Mums and the injecting is going ok  

Phew! Just taken me ages to do the personals and I've still got loads to mention. Should really get on with work   Hope everyone else is well; Donna, Elaine, Maisie, Lanky, Kirsty, FionaJane, Moira, Jan (thinking of you   )

Bye for now.
Love
Maz x


----------



## pleaseletitbeourturn (Oct 6, 2005)

Hiya Everyone, Sorry for not being on earlier.

Warning, this is a 'me' post, sorry!

Guess what......... had blood test and been told not negative but not positive! However, been advised need to be over 40 for positive and under 5 for negative. I am 12! They said i need to go back next Wed for another test but told us not to get hopes up as VErY unlikely to be positive as 12 too low. Hmmmmmm, great, been   and   all day. Got migraine now too. This was our only last chance as DH cant have another   retrieval (already had 3) so we are devastated. Wont give up on our dream to be parents though but dont know how on earth we will manage it (especially since weve spent all out pennies on last two cycles). Anyway, thats it. Sorry for moaning but had to get this off my chest. Oh and to cap it all, started spotting today and feel like AF is on her ugly way!

On a positive note, i have just used up our bank balance completely and booked DH and i a holiday in the sun and now i am able to dye my horrible roots that have been showing through for weeks !

Hope everyone else is fine and hope Kat is doing well on her extended 2ww. Be back when i feel a bit better. Thanks everyone very much for all your support over the last 3 or 4 months. You are all great.


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

So sorry advice, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Take care.

Fiona


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

dear advice,

so very sorry to hear you didn't get the news you had hoped for . sending lots of    to you and your DP. Thinking of you and hoping you can keep positive about your hopes for the future in these circs.
Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Advice, Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Advice

Just wanted to send my love   

There must be a tiny bit of you still hoping and I know when I had a hcg of 42 last year they did say they have seen live births from scores in their teens but in all probability it won't happen this time for you.  Try and enjoy your holiday and get over this before thinking about the future - Whatever it holds for you.  

Take care

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just checking in on advice and kat

advice so sorry honey  hope you are ok

kat how are you bearing up?

keeping my fingers crossed that they have tested to early for both of you and those embries are hanging on    

take care

kirsty


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Advice  - Really sorry that you didn't get the news you were hoping for.  As I said to Kat, I'm afraid I don't know enough about what the numbers mean to offer any advice or even an opinion on what might be happening.  Whatever the ultimate result, we are here and we are thinking of you.  Hope you can focus on looking forward to your holiday meantime.




Jayne - you probably have a much more positive impact on the young people you meet.  I work for the Procurator Fiscal Service.  Don't get me wrong, I enjoy the work and think that it is important - I sometimes wish though that my job entailed some more constructive/positive aspects...

Maz - glad to know you should be ready for tx in about 6 weeks too.  I won't be having tx at ERI though - was told I was too old to join NHS list   so we asked about private tx - we were referred last Oct and our first appointment isn't until mid-June!    We therefore went to the Glasgow Nuffield, where I was seen within 2 weeks!  I'm on this thread really just 'cos I wanted to be in contact with some other Edinburgers    

Fiona
x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

as I always say....you join the thread you feel most comfy on  
it's a pain you have to travel through to Glasgow...still it's great you have some frosties waiting on you.  How many do you have?  In 6 cycles...I've never got a frosty!  Good luck.  You're doing well with the weight loss, unlike me.  I wanted to lose 12 pounds for my holiday but have only managed 4! It'll be all the booze I've been drinking since my last cycle    oops!

Jayne


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Well, I've certainly felt welcomed and comfy here and I like visiting the "Easter Bunnies" because that is where I started this whole weird (waiting for it to be wonderful) journey.

We have 4 frosties waiting for us.  Had hoped that we'd get them back with us in June, but 'cos period turned up on day 39   now going to be July - but I know that's not really long - and it will give me more time to lose more weight!!!.....  Have now enlisted the help of a personal trainer    Tell you what, never mind the cost of the tx - add in the vitamins, the accupuncture, the nutritionist, the personal trainer - we'll be in the pair hoose before we have a baby!!  

Well, better dash - still at work  

Fiona


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Officially started my stimms today, put me on menapur.  Glad to be started just want to get on with it.

Had my reiki session last night it was fab!  Was so relaxed, my body felt so heavy I couldn't have moved a muscle if I tried.  Said that that there was more heat (energy) felt over my shoulder, stomach area (surprise!) and my knees.  Booked in again 2 weeks time, don't know if it will help or not but it certainly won't do any harm.

Bye for now
Fiona


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Advice

You will be devstated as all your hope and dreams, time and effot that you have invested in this cycle have come to nothing.  I am sory to hear that you may not be able to try again.  It is a positive step to go on holiday it will allow you to reflect and consider your options with your partner.  Pamper yourself with a new hair cut and be good to yourself.  I have done that recently as sometimes you need a pamper to get through all the difficult times.  I hope the future gives you a much wanted child no matter what route you take.

Take care and enjoy your holiday  

Romaxx


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Kat - how did you get on with your appointment on Wednesday?

Finbarina - Thanks for asking I am doing ok

Masv  I am taking some time out to just enjoy myself, been through too much in the last 12 months.  Going to exercise and get fit!!!

Fiona M - good luck with your stimmulating, the reiki sounds good ,where do you get it and if you do not mind me asking how much is it per session?

To everyone else I hope you are all well

Romaxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello all
I too started stimms today after a lot of hoo-ha  - apparently my monster fibroid makes it very difficult for them to measure my lining. The doctor held up her hands to show the size of it relative to the size of my womb and it really made me wonder what chance / space an emby/baby would have in there ?! 

Dr Ding reassured me that it is worth going ahead and they took a blood test to check suppression, which came back good-  Hurray!! can start today ! I can't wait for some happier hormones to kick in and to be able to get on with it 

I celebrated by having hair cut and coloured and buying some gorgeous fabric flowers from VVrouleaux to make headdresses for my wedding. I think 2 hours in the hairdresser will have to be my version of alternative/relaxation therapy   

Kat - thinking of you this week

Fiona M - good luck with your stimms

Advice - hoping you have a lovely relaxing holiday sening lots of 

Roma - good luck with the fitness regime - I have stopped exercising just now and really miss it ( no get up and go..)

Fiona - all the best with the diet and for your treatment at Glasgow.

Jayne - have a great holiday

hello to all the folk i've missed

take care x
Sending best wishes and good luck to all of you


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

had a bit of a trouble with blueyonder and the FF site ... couldn't get onto the website (and of course Blueyonder/Virgin Media didn't think of telling customers!!!).

I am spotting/bleeding since Wednesday, feeling more like period than anything else, although it's not "gushing". Probably because of Zolly.

DH not happy with all that, chemical pregnancy etc, specially after he was on here yesterday and read advice's update!! I fully expect a  on Monday ... we got 4  from the NHS cycle so will have FET on NHS next time round I suspect... wonder if I have any chances with that ... Bit miffed, as we'll have used our 1grader, and the  are all grade 2s .. (good enough, I know... ).

*Advice -*    for you and your DH! So sorry about you having a chemical as well!!! Makes you wonder just now ... but maybe that's unfair towards ACU as well.... 

As for meet up ... yes, I am up for it, but no idea when ... I am back at work on the 12th and 13th.

Not happy about that limbo - we wanted to go on holiday if we'd have a  but now cannot go because of another beta test on Monday ... and that's no holiday abroad until September/October!!   

Probably very futile just now ... but maybe there is still a minimal chance   Doubt it somehow... 

Kat

PS: Sorry, no personals just now...


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Girls

Sorry I've not been about, been mad busy at work sorting out maternity cover for 2 colleagues!  Plus been knackered when I get home and just wanting to go to bed.

Advice - really sorry to hear your news, sending you and DH a big  .  I hope you have a relaxing holiday, make sure you pamper each other.  Hope the future holds bright things for you and your DH  

Scots Fi - I hope you don't mind asking, but how did you end up at Glasgow Nuffield?  A friend of my DH's aunt, has been just been told the same thing, that's she's too old for the NHS list at the ERI.  Did you have to be referred, or did you just phone and make an appointment?  Would you recommend them?  Glad to see A?F has made it, and wishing you lots of luck for FET in July.

Fiona M - welcome to stimms!  Hope you're doing ok, Reiki seems to be doing the trick anyway!

Mimou - welcome to stimms to you too! new cut and colour sounds like a fab idea.  How's all the wedding plans coming along?  Not long now!

Kat - still hoping that its not AF.  I know its not easy, I was in limbo last time round, but you and DH have to take hope that a chemical pregnancy means that your body can do it.  If its not meant to be this time and you have to go for a FET, talk to them about the options for leaving embies to Blasto.  Don't worry about the grades of frosties, I ended up with a grade 2 and a grade 3 for my FET, and I really believe that its the wee grade 3 that has stuck around.  Had a feeling it was a fighter!  Sending you a big  , and will be thinking about you on Monday.

Curly - hope all went well at your scan today, let us know how you got on.

Very jealous of everyone going on holiday, definitely need to get some sun.

Hope everyone else is ok
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hi Peanuts

As you'll see from my "signature" profile I've only had the one attempt so far so I've not much to compare it with, but we've been really happy with the Nuffield. The nursing staff are really friendly, the hospital is quite small, but that makes it all quite personal and I believe that the consultant's have quite a good reputation. We are with Dr Conway - there are a few - I think Dr Yates is also well thought of.

The most important thing for us was that at 36 I didn't expect to be told I was "too old" to get NHS treatment....  and then be told we would have to wait months even to get on the private list!!! I simply phoned the ACS reception at the Nuffield 0141 334 9441 http://www.nuffieldhospitals.org.uk/az_showserviceathosp.asp?hid=36&sid=995 and got an appointment 2 weeks later  The other thing was I expected it to be a lot more expensive than paying for tx at an NHS hospital, but it was £3,495 - which was for ICSI tx and included all but the first consultation fee, storage for  embies and the pessaries. Given the number of appointments, scans the staff and resources involved - although it is A LOT of money, we still thought it was good value for what you get...?

I suppose the only thing which was a bit of a pain was all the travelling back and forwards to Glasgow.

Anyway, hope that info is of assistance. Happy to answer any more questions if I can.

Fiona
x

/links


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning Girls

Well, today is the day...I'm off to Spain for a fortnight   
I've spent a week doing my essay and got another 8000 words done so probably done about 3/4 of the 20000 words required.  it's not due in til September and I've emailed to my tutor to read while I'm in Spain.  

Fiona, as the NHS cut off age is 38 and you are 36, being told you are too old must be down to the length of the waiting list.  That is so wrong.  When I started all of this 5 years ago (I'm 38 now) we only waited one year and the price was £2300...how things have changed  

Peanuts, when is your scan?  Wishing you all the best...how exciting  

Kat, I'm so sorry you are in limbo...I really hope for a miracle for you...miracles always seem to happen to other folk don't they.  But your "different folk" to me   so all the best for next week  

Mimou, all the best with stimms.  By the time I come back from holiday you'll probably be on the 2ww so good luck with egg collection and embryo transfer and i hope all goes well for you  

Roma, how are you?  I see you've been on a bit but not said much about you?  

Fiona M, you'll be on your 2ww when I get back.  It's amazing how things change here over just a short space of time so good luck with everything when I'm away and I'll be able to catch up with it all on my return.  I'm sure I'll be here for days catching up.  Good luck with stimms, egg collection and embryo transfer and hope to see you on the 2ww when I get back  

Kirsty, how's you and Caelen?  Hope you have some nice plans over the next couple of weeks.  Will hear what you've been up to when I get back 

Advice, how are you?  Have you been doing any nice things to look after yourself.  I'm sorry to be away for a fortnight but know that I'll be thinking of you when I'm away  

Maz, I've done pretty well with my essay this week and although I have been on here a little bit would have to say I did more than 30 hours over the week which is pretty good.  I can't believe your FET is coming up so soon.  That is brilliant.  Get emailing Lena!   Jian was very good too so if Lena isn't back in time, I think Jian would be good.  Hope you're getting yourself prepared  

Lorna, what have you been up to?  anything exiting or are you concentrating on your American consultation.  I will be very interested to hear how that goes.  Good luck.  

Finbarina, hope you had a nice meal at night on your birthday...don't think I've heard how it went.  Apparently the Barcelona tickets are going well so hopefully getting my godson a Barca top in Spain so he can wear it to the game at Murrayfield.  

Carol, how have you been keeping?  Are you still on cloud 9?

Lanky, Curly, Neave, Yvonne hope you are all fine

and

Donna, if you read this...hiya  

Well, off to Spain.  take care and will speak when I get back

Jayne


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi ladies

really sorry i've not posted lately, ive been soooo busy. working 7 - 5, coming home going to the gym then having my tea & doing the house work, as well as visiting friends & family.
i usually sneak on at work but i've only had time to read not post.

advice i know its not much but your level 12 shows there is hope.

kat in the past its taken months for my af to come back after zolly so you never know it might be implantation bleed good luck for tomorrow.

jayne have a great holiday, we're away in 3 weeks & i cant wait.

kirst how's the wee man, he looks so cute.

lorna & maz hope you are well.

hi & good luck to everybody else, will try & do more personals later "honest"

donna

p.s. any body hear from jan ? how's she doing.


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Sorry I've not posted in ages but I've been away on my hols for a week.  I say hols but it wasn't really, DH and I went up north for a couple days to a nice hotel for good food and relaxation.  Had a fab time but the weather wasn't great, we stayed in a converted working farm house that had fab food grown on hte farm so I managed to eat healthly will I was away apart for the desserts!!

I was then at my mum's in Glasgow for a bit to help her as she's been laying low since a hysterecomy in March, so this was my time to help her with the house work etc but still managed a bit of shopping in between, our credit cards are still smoking !!  Its amazing what you can get bought for you when you mention injections.

Well started on Sunday and paniced on Minday that I wasn't doing it right but mum's neighbour is a nurse who sat me down and showed my again so I was better after that.  Everything seems to be going okay, been feeling apart from developing a sore throat onf Friday and feeling a little bit tired at the start of the week but other than that I feel just the same, now thinking maybe the drugs aren't working.  Finding the injection part fine as well if fact prefer that to setting up the dose.  Goung back in the 14th for a scan so we'll see what ERI say then.

I know its late but I hope you all, who are going on hols, have a great time.

Kat and Advice hope you are doing okay, thinking of you both.

Fiona and Mimou, how u getting on with the injections now.

Roma, great to hear from you, hope you are going okay.

Will be back later but just wanted to check on you all to see how you are all doing.  Sorry if I've forgotten something but its a nightmare catching up when you've been away - makes it worse when mum doesn't have broadband !!

Yvonne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all,

Getting to grip with my injections now, had a wobbly on Fri when I had to do the menopur for the first time myself.  Think I have got it sussed now.  The buserlin is fine, no probs there.  I don't feel any different though, thought I might have some pain/discomfort when the wee follies were growing??
Any advice appreciated.

Roma - the reiki costs £25 per session and it is at a womans house in Livingston village.

Back to ERI on wed to see how the follies are coming along.  Be back on then.

Good luck tomorrow Kat.  What mg of menopur were you on, I am on 225mg.

Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just another quicky from me, brother gets married in a couple of weeks and everything is manic just now.

kat good luck for today honey   thinking of you and still have everything crossed  

advice how are you??

jayne have a fab time in spain

donna nice to hear from you again honey, wee are fine thanks, got him all kitted out for wedding with kilt etc will get a new pic posted with all his gear on in a couple of weeks  hows things with you, hope you are getting time to relax as well as work 


lorna how are you have you herad from jan?? have you had your phone consultation yet?

fiona the injections get easier the more you do them dont they, good luck for wed.

vonnie glad you had a nice time up north, good luck for next scan, i am sure drugs are doing there job

scots fi, hows things?

peanuts take it easy honey, how are you feeling? 

mimou congrats hon, hair sounds fab, when do you get married?

roma how are you?

maz what u up to?

lynn hows the adoption progressing?

ok speak soon wont be on tomorrow as is dh birthday and is his day off work so will do something.

Hi to everyone i have missed.

Kirsty xxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I'm at work and things are pretty manic.

Good luck to Yvonne, FionaM and Mimou for your treatment...   

FionaM - I'll be interested to hear on how you get on with the reiki...Livi Village isn't far from so and I've been looking for recommendations on therapists.  

Take care all xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

kat- hope the bleeding has stopped and you get good news today but if not   I've got my follow up with Dr Thong today.

advice- ditto- hope you are ok 

kirsty- where is the wedding again-isn't it abroad? Hope you all have a great time. last time I spoke to Jan she hadn't had a follow up for the results of her test but was still off work ill.She left a message for me on thurs but I was out and have been really  and not chatty since then so will try and catch up with her this week.

Yvonne, mimou and fiona- good luck with your txs   hope the injections are going ok.Thing to remember is everyone is different and some will respond totally differently with different symptoms or none.Good luck with the roller coaster!

Donna- you sound like you're working hard!Whats your plans re tx?Did i see you were going to try again? At ERI or elsewhere?

maz- what mischief have you been up to?Where are you with tx?This last cycle has really taken its toll on us. 

maisie- hope you're ok, haven't seen you post for ages.

jan- hope you got my email.

fin- whats happening with you? how is the cat?

JAyne- so jealous of your holiday have a fab time you deserve it.My consult with US is a week tomorrow- not looking forward to it-be wierd to talk to a Dr on the phone- will prob forget everything I have to ask him!

hi to everyone else- sorry run out of time for more... 

love lorna xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

have been for the blood test at 9:15am, was very quiet, and we were convinced I'd get a negative because of the bleeding I have since Thursday ... it's lighter colour and not as heavy, but thought it's because of the 6 months Zoladex.

Phoned EFREC at 12:10pm and spoke to Irene who drew the blood ... and she said "Do you remember what you said this morning?" Doug has been jokingly saying this morning that it would be typical for our situation to get a positive after all that up and down etc. .... and guess what, ladies .... my hCG is 600+ !!!! We have calculated that it should be around 400 with the whole doubling every 48 hours .... 

We are totally shocked ... were so convinced that it would be a negative ... of course that's still on the cards, EFREC wants to see me again on Monday for another test and a scan if possible ... 

I think one of our ICSI girls had light bleed during the first month ... Kirsty, was that you? Or was it Jo? 

Off to read up on that stuff now .... I am not sure if I can get hopeful again now ... it's a scary situation!!! 

Advice - when do you have your 2nd blood test, hun? 

Fiona - they started me off with 225mg and then reduced to 115 and 112 at the first scan because I responded so well. 

Speak to you all soon .... 

Scared Kat!


----------



## moira23 (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi kat,
Congratulations, really hope that it works out.  I bled quite a bit at the beginning of my pregnancy - it was mainly brownish discharge, but the night before my 7 week scan I had bright red blood and I thought it was all over. we now have 2 very healthy girls. Apparently all the drugs you take makes your uterus much more spongey than normal and that is why IVF girls are prone to a bit of bleeding. Fingers crossed and I hope this week isn't too stressful. well done you.
Lots of love
Moira xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Kat,

That's great news, finger crossed 4 u.  I'm waiting on AF to appear, when should she rear her head, thought it mightof appeared by now!!

Yvonne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Moira ... it seems to be quite a bit of bleeding around here on FF ... so hopefully it stops again soon.  

Vonnie ... I didn't have my AF appearing when I was doing D/R ... I just shut down fairly quickly apparently. So maybe it's the same with you?


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

to scaredKat - great news about your HGC count - sending positive vibes for it to keep on doubling !    - All the best !

I am going for a scan to see if any follies are responding . I am on 150mg puregon but have felt no different - dying to know what is going on inside ( sound familiar ? )

good luck to FionaM and Vonnie with your injections too 

bye, all
x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimou,

I was on Puregon the last time ... didn't feel different, the main side effects I had came from the d/r drug (headaches, tiredness & grumpyness). 

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG - Kat that's great news, congratulations to you and DH.  I know an extra weekin limbo must have been agony, but over the moon that its worked out so well for you.   .  Keeping fingers crossed for your test and scan on Monday.

Vonnie, Fiona M & mimou - glad the injections seem to be going ok, wishing you lots of luck for the rest of your txt.  Don't forget what Lorna said, the drugs affect us all in different ways, so don't worry too much about not feeling things at the minute - it can all take off in the last couple of days of injections!

Lorna - how did your follow up with Dr Thong go today?  Hope your US consultation goes well, just make sure to write your questions down first!

Scots Fi - thanks for the info re Nuffield, I've past it on to my aunts pal.  She is 40 and met the 'right' man late in life, so is too old to even start on the NHS list.  She's not taking the decision to go for IVF lightly (like any of us do!) but she just wants to be able to discuss her options.  Wishing you lots of luck for your FET this month  

Twiggy & Jambo - thanks for asking how I'm doing.  I'm not too bad at the minute, although I think bouncing with my niece on a trampoline at a family party at the weekend was a mistake!  I know it sounds funny, but I had forgotten my 'condition' for the evening, as not telling people yet, but was feeling a bit sore on Sunday!

Going for my scan on the 14th June, so still feels like ages away.  I'm a bit like you Kat, feeling a bit like a rabbit in the headlights.  Been wanting to be in this situation for what feels like forever, now I'm not sure what to do with myself!  Also panicing at every wee twinge, just in case something is going to go wrong!  Hoping that seeing a wee bean on screen at my scan will calm me down a bit, but think its going to make me more hyper!

Carol548, lanky, EMAC, curlywurly   - how are you girls getting on?  Any news on scans, bumps etc!

Take care all
Dxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All ,

Sorry haven't been on for ages been busy at work and home so just not finding the time to post. Just popped on to see how Kat got on today.... WOW     Fantastic news! 600+ is definitely a healthy hcG level and counts as a  in most books  . 

Will keep everything crossed for you that it keeps going up as expected. Fingers crossed for next Monday, I won't be able to check in as I'm off sailing for 5 days but will be thinking of you and sending lots of      

Am really hungry so off to make dinner now but will try and get back for personals later.

TTFN
Love to all

Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- congratulations!Thats a good level so theres every reason to be hopeful.

advice hope you're hanging in there too- good luck for your test.

saw Dr T today and just the usual- don't really know why cycle didn't work again but you had a low no of eggs, try different drugs next time and have a hysteroscopy done meantime to see if anything going on in womb.Anyone had one?Whooppee doo- more invasive stuff.At least he's fairly upbeat.We got a telling off for not ttc naturally this month....has he any idea?? Worst  bit was Irene took us round to gynae to wait for nurse and left us in the maternity waiting room with women in labour, babies everywhere.We were so depressed.Wish i could get a hold of myself.

good luck to everyone on cycles.
love lorna xx

oops thought I'd posted this earlier but you guys were typing at the same time as me...

peanuts- hope you are bale to relax and enjoy it soon- must be nerve wracking.

maz- hello- where are you off sailing? I didn't know you did that- we love sailing.Sadly our friends with a yacht (!?)sold it a few years ago so bang went our expeditions with them, but we sail on holiday when we can.Also joined the sailing club here at Largo Bay to take up dinghy sailing again but its freezing.Still bruised from last weeks sorry attempts.It was mostly windsurfing we did- DH still does.I've ordered a dry suit so I can stay cosy...have a great time.


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Kat that is GREAT news - 600 is fantastic!!

Scan on friday went well - thanks for asking - one heartbeat found so they have discharged me    I've got an appointment with my GP tomorrow - so will see how that goes.  I hope you won't mind me continuing to lurk here for a wee while longer - I want to see how everyone gets on!

Fingers crossed for you Advice.

Curly xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

kat

brilliant news, bet it was worth the extra weeks wait         a ivf bfp yeeeehhh

donna


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Feeling much better now that I've had dinner  

Kat- you still on  ? As Donna has said yeeeeha, finally an IVF BPF for the ERI girls, been a long time since we had a straight IVF one!

Donna- how you doing? Sounds like you are really busy these days. I've been finding it hard to post as often too. I've no idea where the day goes.. work, dinner, washing, ironing, cleaning, decorating   Think when I'm cycling I obviously post more as I'm not lifting a finger to do anything else. It was only in April that I finally cleaned the bathroom and did all my ironing since Feb    

Lorna- how's you  Sounds like you had a typical follow up; nothing to report but hard to get enthusiastic that anything will ever be different   Sorry you're still feeling so blue. It takes time hun   but you will get there   Really hope that you get a good outcome from your phone consultation next week. Very interested to hear how that goes. Good luck    
The sailing thing is new. First time ever and I'm  !! We're off for 5 days along the South Coast from Plymouth to Poole with a few friends. They've sailed before but are very much still novices (we will have a fully qualified skipper thankfully   ) Spent the last couple of weeks having to buy stuff off eBay like plimsoles and wellies for the boat and am borrowing waterproofs from work mates too! So not prepared for this but am at least hoping the weather will be  . I am not a great barrel of laughs if I'm cold and wet  

Advice-  how are you keeping? Here if you want to talk hun  

Curly-  fantastic news about the bean! Must be a really positive feeling to have reached another stage   Hope you get on ok when you are out with the routine services. Do keep us posted on how you are getting on  

Peanuts- not too much longer until the 14th now, you're half way through the 3ww   Keep   and try to relax. Must be hard though as your body is changing on a daily basis so every twinge is analysed   Funny how you know straight away with assisted conception but in natural pregnancy some women can be weeks gone before they even realise  

Mimou- good luck for the scan. Hope you see lots of lovely ripe follies developing     Noticed on your ticker about the wedding. Congratulations   Hope the date turns out to be really lucky for you   You have to tell us all the details... I love hearing about the dresses and the cake etc..

Yvonne- how's the d/r going? sending an AF dance for you     hope it hurries up. Always the same aren't they; never show when you want them   

Moira- hope all is well with you and the girls. How long are you off on Mat leave for?

Kirsty- hope you all have a great day for DH's birthday! Can't believe the wedding is that soon now. Looking forward to seeing Caelan in his kilt, he'll look soooo cute   If I forget to say before hand have a fab time  

Neave and Jayne-  Hope you are both having a fab time in Maldives and Spain respectively. (I'm more than a little jealous   )

Fiona- sounds like you're doing ok with the injections   Good luck for the scan on Wednesday    

Lorna (Fin)- how's things with you? Keeping busy? I'm finding it hard to keep up because of work too  

Roma- glad to hear that you're having some well deserved me time  It is sometimes easy to get 'lost' in the mad world that is IVF/ICSI etc... Hope you find the space and the energy you need to bounce back for the future journey. Will be here for you any time- just shout if you need us 

Scots Fi- thanks for posting that info about the Nuffield, it's really useful to know. I was going to call them in April as I didn't want to wait until September for ERI but luckily I've been bumped up at ERI for July now   Will still keep options open if I need a cycle 4 though (  which I really hope I won't)

Wow personals take ages now! And I know I've missed heaps of people- sorry   Hope everyone else is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to say hello.  We have been going to ERI for ovulation induction for a few years now but have now been moved to IVF.  We are going to start d/r when AF arrives in June.  Feeling fairly nervous about the whole thing.  

I have just read a little of your conversations and finally feel like there are some people out there who understand what it is like. It helps to read that IVF can work.

Looking forward to getting to know you all a bit.

Sweet dreams!
Jannie


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Maz,

Thanks for the AF dance, still no sign but was at acupuncture today so hopefully the treatment is going to help her along.  Still doing okay with the injections and managing to keep a lid on my emotions but I feel the same as I did before I started.

Sailing, sounds good.  My DH fancies that but I'm not sold on the idea on account of his track record with boats and sailing.  Its a long story but it involves a mutiny and a dodgy skipper!!

Lorna, Sending you a   hope you  have a good consultation next week.

Curly, great news for you and DH.

Kat, hope you are doing well and resting up.

Advice, hope you are ok.  Thinking of you.

Sorry if I've missed anyone off will be back later for more personals.  Thought it was meant to be sunny but its grey here.  I guess another day with my feet up for me waiting on the wicth to arrive, can't believe she's late.  

Y xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

OMG Kat,

Brilliant news!!  Congratulations!  Fingers crossed for the scan next week!

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still bleeding... and had cramps earlier and even a few clots yesterday night ...

Gosh, can we have it EASY please?? Little ones, HOLD ON!!!  

*Jannie -* just wanted to say welcome!!!

Sorry, ladies ... not very chatty just now ... worried to bits.  But don't think EFREC could do an earlier scan than Monday (when I am starting my 6th week ... HOPEFULLY!!!! )

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,

not such good news for me today on my first scan - only 2 follicles have grown the right amount and the lining has not thickened. There are 6 other follicles that have appeared but are too small to measure. They have upped my dose of puregon to 200 and told me not to come back till next monday. The blood test showed nothing doing really . Feeling quite    at this stage but have been told that things can sometimes pick up... 

We started this in such a rush after being told over the phone that we would have to go within 3 months of my lap and hysteroscopy - no FSH was taken because it was fine at 5.9 back in October. In hindsight maybe I should have insisted on this . Oh Dear !

sorry , moan moan moan.

I had a wedding dress fitting which went much better today ! Had a girly shopping trip afterwards to buy sexy undies to wear under it  which was much more fun and cheered me up no end We then had the minister round to talk about our wedding , asking me if we planned to have children ?!! He was very nice when I   explained things

What a mad day it's been  

OOps me, me ,me ....

Good luck to all with TX 

Good luck for scan tomorrow FionaM

Kat - hope you are doing ok

bye x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

mimou- don't panic yet! I had precisely nothing happen at my 1st scan 1st cycle- I was over d/r.My oestrodiol was very low and no real follicles. They upped the dose and I ended up with 34 follies and 14 eggs that time. You can stim for up to 21 days and often things take off in the last few days. Good luck next scan.

kat- hope bleeding stops- its so worrying for you.

jannie- welcome.hope you have a fruitful time at ERI!

vonnie- you've got me hooked- what was the mutiny and dodgy skipper?

maz- I will say this only once- take all the clothes you own that you can wear under wet weather gear- there is no colder place than yacht even when its warm ashore!Enjoy!

nite all-lorna xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

OMG Kat how are you, is great news about your levels sounds promising and i think bleeeding is quite common, i didnt have any but have heard lots of girls who have and everything has woked out ok.    thinking of you and keeping everything crossed  

lorna    thats so bad they sat you with a woman in labour, they dont think sometimes    hope you are feeling a bit better honey sending you a big cuddle  good luck for your phone consultation, write down loads of questions you can tick off so you dont forget. Oh and give jan my love if you speak to her, hope she is well and her dad is ok.

jannie welcome honey

mimou i am sure it will work out, i stimmed on puragon for 21 days and they had to up the dose. Good luck and drink lots of water 

fiona hope you are well

vonnie hope accupuncture does the trick 

thanks maz i will def post a new photo. Went to botanic gardens for a picnic for dh birthday yesterday was nice but bloomin freezing  

donna how are you?

curly glad scan went well honey, hope you still keep in touch i still come in to check up on all my wee friends here, would miss you all if left 

peanuts hope you are taking it easy, no more boucing on trampolines 

moira how are you and the girls?

advise how are you doing?

hi to everyone i have missed better go get dressed speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are okay, I'm doing alright I guess but I'm getting worried about the old  .  She's playing games with me, thought she was starting last night as I had a bit of spotting but it hasn't really amounted to anything yet.  I thought I would of started by now and I'm now starting to stress that I won't of d/r enough for starting stimms next Thursday.  

I need a bit of advice here, what should happen at this point of the treatment should I expect to have a normal period or should it be slightly lighter or different.  I've got a bit of a headache today as well which I hadn't had before but that could be anything.

Apologies if I'm being a bit of a drama queen  but I don't know what should be happening here so any advice would be appreciated.

Hope you are all doing okay today.

Yvonne


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Yvonne,

Headaches are quite a common side effect of the buserelin so try not to worry about that too much. Keep drinking plenty of water  

Personally both times I've been d/r my Af has just been the same as usual, although it was about 5 days late on my first cycle so I had to d/r for a bit longer as my lining was still too thick. I have heard of others havig no AF during d/r but everything still being fine to start stimms as usual.

Sorry not to be much help but as everyone is so different it's hard to judge. Either way keep thinking     and try not to worry too much  

Kat- how are you doing  . Still sending you and Doug masses of        and hoping those embies are firmly embedded now. Lots of luck for Monday.

Mimou- as Lorna has said it's still early days you could still develop loads in the next wee while. Hopefully the increased dose will give you the boost you need. Keep piling in the protein, milk and water   Lots of     for your next scan. Grow follies , grow  ^ pompom^ 

Lorna- thanks for the advice about the sailing    Think I want to cancel now!!!!!!!    

Jannie-  and welcome to our wee (   ) ERI group. Lots of luck for your first cycle this month   I'm starting my next one in July so won't be far behind you. We'll all be here to help you through it so just shout if you have any questions, concerns, worries or comments (daft or not     )

Kirsty- glad to hear you had a lovely day with DH yesterday. Even if it was 10 below   Shame it wasn't this afternoon, it's bloomin' gorgeous out now (at least it is in Morningside  )

FionaJane- hi hun. Nice to see you back on but OMG!!!!! Have you seen your ticker     Can't wait to hear about the new arrival soon!

Right must get back to work   Hi to everyone, hope all is well.

Love
Maz x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls  

Vonnie - Don't have much more to add than Maz, only to say that I didn't have A/F when d/r, the way my cycle worked I started d/r on the first day of my A/F for 21 days.  So I think its very much dependent on the type of cycle you are on, and how your body reacts to things.  Don't be afraid of giving the hosp a call to run things past them, always managed to put my mind at ease!  Wishing you lots of    .

Mimou - I know its hard, but try not to worry too much about how many follies you've got just now, the stimm drugs can all kick in towards the last few days with great results.  Sending you lots of     

Jannie -   and welcome to our wee group!  Glad you've found us.  Wishing you lots of luck   for your txt in June, don't forget that we're all here if you need to moan or ask advice.  This process is a real rollercoaster of emotions, but I found that by posting and hearing what's happening with others really helped my through the process.

Maz - I was on the list for an ICSI cycle in July if my FET wasn't successful - I wonder if you got my space!  Keepping my fingers crossed for you.

Twiggy - thanks for that - definitely no more jumping on trampolines!

Kat - sending you and DH a big   and lots of    .  Hope you're putting your feet up and trying to take it easy.

Hello to everyone else, hope all is well
Take care
Dxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Maz- can't believe its sunny there- we've got a cold easterly wind and cloud in Fife.Thats it I'm moving!

mimou= i meant to say try a  warm hot water bottle or a wheat bag for 15 mins or so  2x a day to help blood flow to the ovaries- women with fertility problems often have a cold tummy to touch, but don't make it hot and don't use after ET.Also try visualising your ovaries growing a nice bunch of follicles or turning up your 'control centre' for oestrogen and follicle number- Zita West special!

Vonnie- my experience has been like Mazs with AF and d/r.Once had to d/r longer as AF late twice but then I bleed heavily( normally) and for 5-7 days- you may be lighter and so a last minute AF might be enough.the lining has to be under 4mm to start stims. water helps with the headaches- at least 2ltr a day.you are menopausal now so I guess you have to expect some symptoms sadly but its a sign that all is going well and you're shutting down.

lorna xx


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Mimou - I am much the same as you, only 3 follies on my left ovary and 2 on my right (but they could be cysts they are not sure yet!)  As the right side has a large cyst on it they are just concentrating on my left side so I need more follicles!!!!!  They have kept me on the same dose and I have to go back on Fri, egg collection could be Wed they said.  I just can't wait to go back and see if any more have grown.

I am so bloated it's unbelievable!  The things we do to ourselves!

That's great news Kat bet you can't wait for your scan to put your mind at ease.

Update you all on Friday.
Fi


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fiona- sorry to hear you've been plagued by the dreaded cysts but at least they can still see 2 follies on that side.Good luck for your next scan.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

just popping on to say hi and good luck to evryone, speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Morning all,

Maz & Lorna, Thanks for the advice on AF.  I'm a lot calmer today as she came with avengence during the night so I'm a lot happier today about next Thursday!  Been drinking loads of water which helped clear the headache yesterday, I think sitting outside reading also helped.

Mimou & Fiona, I hope both doing okay and sending you loads of     for your follicies.

Kat hope you and DH are well and that you've got your feet up relaxing.  Good luck for your next scan.

Away to drink my milk and pineapple juice but will be back on later for a chat.

Yvonne


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey

Sorry for Katcrashing.   ..well Kat and I were the first ones on here way back when the thread started  so I dont actually feel that bad     

Anyway  Kat .. fantastic news .. I am so delighted for you.. good luck with the scan toots...Yeah I was the bleeder trust us eh?   your bloods sound excellent    mine was only 110    ..I remember worrying too... if you fancy a chat just pm me. I remember pming you before about my experience  

Good luck to everyone where ever they are at with tx..  

ERI is the place to be   

Hugs YodaXXX


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Maz,

Yeah, time is fairly flying past..... won't be long now (a wee bit scared!)

I read the thread evey day, just don't like to post much, in case of upsetting the girls.

Have you decided what you are going to do next? have another go at ERI (Sept was it?), or check out some other clinics?

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi,

Sorry I've not been around much recently.  We've got another appointment at ERI on Monday and then I think that's it until October when we get on the IVF rollercoaster...head is still fully buried in the sand.  I'm going to ask on Monday about counselling as I need to get my head sorted and start dealing with how I feel or I'm going to make myself very ill.

I'm sorry for the 'me me me' post but I'm hoping that by admitting on here that I need help, then I'll actually do something about it.

I'll be back tomorrow for personals, hopefully work will be quiet!!  

Thanks for letting me ramble
L xx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hey joe

how are you ? lewis is a wee cracker, hope you are well

donna


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

*Fin *- you just go ahead and have a ranting thread!!! That's what we're here for ... not many people around outside FF who actually know what we go through and how we feel etc. Believe you me... with the current situation I am having more "ME" posts than personals ... HOPE that that changes come Monday!!!!   When do you have your appt? I *believe* I'm there for 11:30am, but will phone them tomorrow again to be 100% sure!

*Joe -*Thanks for the words, hun ... I kinda knew that it was you with the bleeding, but wasn't 100% sure!  I'll PM you. 

*Donna - * You're a bit quiet, hun ... how are you doing? I am going to see Julia next Friday .. haven't told her anything yet about the  and my fear of m/c ... I'll wait until Monday afternoon.

Just checked the web again ... apparently I'd have had more clots if it was a m/c ... but you never know, eh? (.)(.) not sore anymore, but got still veins and spider veins very visible there (and nipples always standing up ... HUH!). Still bleeding a bit, but definitely not as much as usual. Still running to the loo more than usual, so clinging to those signs and hoping the best!!!

*Vonnie -* I'm one of the girls who didn't have AF after d/r ... hope the  is not too bad - and keeping fingers crossed that everything is going fine and you can start with stims soon.

*Mimou & Fiona M - * Hope your follies are growing nicely, ladies. First round it took me a while as well, had enough follies but they just didn't grow properly! 

*Lorna (moonie) -* How are you holding up, hun? So sorry you had the typical Maternity area stuff... they did that when I was up in Ward 210 with the cyst in November (and I had to go for the scan downstairs!) 

*Maz -* I don't dare to put the hopes up too much because of the bleeding ... but hopefully will be fully on  after the scan on Monday.

*ALL -* I'm probably up for a meet from next week ... anyone wanting to join? And when? I am working Tuesday and probably Wednesday, but am free all other days next week.

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Feeling very disheartened, just had my appt at the ERI.  Basically it doesn't look like I am responding very well.  There is one cyst/follicle on the right side, they are still not sure what it is more likely to be a cyst because of the size it is.  Even if it is a follicle they say it is to big to be of any quality.  There is another follicle on the right side which is the size it should be the now but they don't know if they wil be able to access it because of the larger cyst.

There is 2 follicles on my left side but they are smaller than they should be the now.  So I have to go back on Monday and hopefully they will be bigger but then the one on the right will probably be to big by then.  They said they only go ahead with egg collection if there is at least 2 follicles so I don't even know if I will get to that stage.

Feeling so crap that I have phoned in sick to my work, can't believe I have responded so poor.  Still insists they won't drain the large cyst due to my previous history, says they need to put safety first.

So will just need to wait til Monday to find out.

Hope everyone else is doing fine, have a nice weekend.
Fiona


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiona- sorry to hear that things hadn't improved hugely from earlier inthe week  no wonder you're feeling   All I can say is just try to take things easy and not stress (difficult I know   ) There is still a good few days of stimming to go and things can improve. Keep     that they are still going to go ahead with EC if you have 2 (which you do have at the moment). Will be thinking of you.

Kat- glad to hear that the bleeding has lessened a bit     . Am excited and nervous for you for Monday! Good luck   I'm off on hols next week but would be up for meeting on Thursday or Friday (although I couldn't make it until after 5.30)

Lorna (Fin)- sounds like a good plan to sort out some counselling to help you get yourself sorted for October. It does help if you are in the right place for going through IVF as you really do have to mentally strong to cope (mind you there are a few of us on here that are   regardless       ). Good luck with it, hope it helps.

Yoda-  great to see you back! Lewis is getting so big these days, won't be long until he's 1 !!! When are you going for FET next? You'll have to come back and join us for that. Good luck  

FionaJane- just a wee bit scared   I'd be terrified!!! I'm sure it'll all go smoothly though   I'm all set for my next round in 4 weeks   Supposed to be starting d/r on day 1 of July A/F. Which reminds me I haven't had a letter from EFREC about paying up yet   Think I'd better give them a call when I get back from my holiday....

Vonnie- glad you are feeling better and the headache went. Keep up with the water. Not too long until stimms now    

Right I'd best go and get back to work... Love to all the other ERI crew. Will catch up next week when I'm back from my sailing trip!

Maz x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all 

FionaM - the waiting is the worst, did they give any indication as to why your body isn't responding to the drugs?  Have you had anymore reiki sessions? Fingers crossed for better news on Monday and pamper yourself this weekend xx  

Kat – thanks for your post, I’ve only told a couple of friends about IVF so this place has been great for information and reading about others experiences.  Our appointment isn’t till 2pm so we’ll miss you. Are you going for more blood tests or will they scan you too?  Loads of positive vibes coming your way xx  

Yvonne – hope the headaches are staying away and with drinking all that water, pineapple juice & milk you’ll be getting plenty exercise running to the loo anyway!   take care xx

Kirsty – bet Caelan will look so cute in his kilt!

Lorna – how are you doing?   Is it next week your phone call with the consultant?  Hope it goes well and you have your list of questions at the ready xx

Peanuts – how have you been keeping?  Not long till your scan now! xx

Maz – Have fun sailing! xx

Mimou – hope Monday brings news of lots of follicles x Less than a month till your wedding now…getting excited?!

Jannie – Hi, good luck for your treatment xx

Curly – great news on your scan, take care xx

So jealous of Jayne & Neave off on their hols…hope your having a fab time!  

ScotsFi – hows things going?  Have you started your treatment yet xx

Roma -  

Advice -   hope your being nice to yourself xx

Hi to Donna, Fionajane, Yoda, Moira, Lanky, EMAC and hope I haven’t missed anyone!,  

Looks like there’ll be a few of us at the ERI on Monday, hoping for good news all round xx

L xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi everyone

Fiona M - sending you big  , sorry you've been feeling so low.  I know its so hard, but try to have a relaxing weekend and think lots of positive thoughts about growing follies.  Wishing you lots of luck for your scan on Monday and thinking lots of     for you and follies.

Finbarina - I know the thought of counselling seems like a big step, but I can really recommend the girls at ERI.  We didn't think we needed counselling before we started on the rollercoaster, but went after a little while after our first ICSI failed.  I found it much easier to talk to the counsellor about how I was coping than any of my family and friends.  Also, although family and friends are really important to support you when you're going through the process, they can't really understand all the emotions your going through.  Which is were this wee group comes in!

Mimou - how you doing on your stimms?  Sending you lots of     for good follies

Maz - enjoy your sailing trip, hope you stay warm and dry  

Kat - glad to hear the bleeding isn't as bad, and that you're running to the loo a lot!   for your appt on Monday, wishing you lots of    .

Only 6 more sleeps before my scan on Thursday, although not sure how much sleep I'll get!  Swinging from being terrified to excited on an hourly basis  .  Can't wait to find out if everything is where its supposed to be.

Hello to everyone I've missed, and hope everyone has a fab weekend.
Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,

Fiona m so sorry to hear things aren't progressing (yet ..) I really hope you will get some better news on Monday. Sending you lots of    postive thoughts.
I will be there for my next scan on Monday when it opens - I half can't wait and am half dreading it ! I keep thinking that I should feel different / swollen / sore ovaries etc but feeling no different makes me think there is no improvement . Will just have to wait and find out ! 
I am glad you took the day off work , I think I won't be able to face Monday at work if it's bad news .

  Thankyou ladies for your tips about hot water bottles, milk , protein and water - I really appreciate it and know that whatever the result I have done all I could to make them follies GROW !!  

Kat - all the best for your scan on Monday - will be thinking of you.

Vonnie - hope you aren't getting too many headaches and are knocking back the water.

Well , hoping it is sunny tomorrow - I want to chill in a wee bit of sun and do some gardening ( with a nice cold glass of pineapple juice of course )

Have a good weekend - hello to everybody 

bye x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all,

Hope you all are having a nice Friday and looking fwd to the weekend.

Fiona, sorry to hear you've been feeling a little bit down, sending you      for your growing follicies over weekend and for monday.  

Mimou, hope you are taking it easy and eating loads of protein and drinking loads of water etc.  I'm doing all that at the moment but its doing my head in having to go to the loo every 5 mins feel I should be a camel with two humps to keep the water in !!

Things still seem to be okay, AF is here which I'm relieved about.  Started to worry that the cyst they found might be impacting on the injections.  Had a splitting headache last night but went to bed and felt 100% better today, not sure if it was the injections or dodgy beetroot I had with my dinner.   

Peanut, Glad to  hear your doing well, I bet you so excited about your scan.  

Kat, Glad to hear things are settling down for you.  Hope it all goes well on Monday.

Lorna, Good to hear from you.  It sounds as if your doing the right thing by looking into councilling.  I know what you mean about speaking to friends etc, its not the same at all as they can't understand what we are going through as they haven't experienced it.  

Hope its going to be nice tomorrow as I have to go to a Pipe Band event with a friend so it better not be raining as there is no where under cover apart from the Beer Tent which is off limits to me at the moment...

Anyway better gp and get dishes done before BB starts, said I wasn't going to watch this year but I need to do something when I'm on the 2WW!!

Take care 

Yvonne xx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just got time for a quickie am going to beautitian to get a fke toenail for the wedding   and not even dressed yet 

kat good luck for mi=onday stay positive honey  

joe how are you and lewis nice to hear from you again, he is getting so much hair  wee cutie, what you been up to?

donna how are you?

lorna when was the phone consultation again? my memory is terrible, good luck if it is still to come

vonnie glad you are feeling better and af behaving

fiona good luck honey sending you lots of   

mimou good luck to you too   good luck for scan hope it shows big improvement

peanut good luck for your scan honey

fin i am sure the councellor would be good, i didnt get round to using it but did think about it and would have if i had the time, was working alot at the time of txt and already taking lots of time off for scans/ bloods in morning. 

maz hows it going

ok have to run speak soon hi to everyone i have missed hope you are all well

kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Many thanks for the really warm welcome!!   You are a lovely bunch! 

I think hearing about your experiences is helping me prepare for what is ahead.  In many ways I want to get on with things as it then at least I won't be wondering if I will cope or not - on the other hand I am a big scaredy cat and want to wait longer.  Then at least my daydreams about it working will still be intact!  

I know this is a big week for quite a few of you with a hosp appts and scans.  So I send you all lots of positive thoughts and good fortune.  For those of you urging your follicles on, I know from my time on FSH with ovulation induction that a lot can change in only a few days. 

Did the Great Scottish Charity Walk in Edinburgh today with some friends (was anyone else there?)- so off to soak some rather aching muscles.

Love Jannie xx


----------



## patsyb (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi Edinburgh girls!
Just new on here tonight and trying to figure out how to post a message so this may or may not work!  We have just been told that IVF is only option for us to have kiddies so this website is such a comfort at the moment.  So far I've seen Mr Thong at the Murrayfield but we now need to decide if we're going to wait 4-6months for a cycle in Edinburgh or look further afield- maybe Glasgow? Any advice from anyone who has done lots of research on success rates?
Bye for now...


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi all,

Just a quickie as I'm heading out for a run  ...

Well done on the walk Jannie..hope your legs aren't too achey today xx

Welcome Patsy   - I'm not the best person for research as you'll see from my previous posts at my head in the sand approach!   The other girls are great though. Take care xx

If the temperature dramatically increases over the next 30 mins or so, don't worry it's just me!  

Lxx


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls not got long as busy morning visiting grandpaerents, taking them shopping, dress fitting for the wedding etc....

kat just wanted to say good luck for this morning thinking of you honey  

fin a run you are keen, i am so unfit, well done 

patsy welcome honey, all the staff at eri are lovely and the figures for ivf seem to be on par or above the rest of the clinics in scotland. Dr Thong is probably the hardest work according to all the comments, although i havent met him myself, good luck honey

jannie well done on the walk honey, good luck with everything


hi to everyone else, good luck for stimming, scans etc will catch up with you all soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Ladies, 

I'm bowing out again from the pregnancy bit ... scan today didn't show anything, not even a flicker (but a small cyst again on left ovvie) and blood test came back with hCG 9. That's me for this round ... 

Doug's now wondering about if there was a mistake done by ERI, as they were giving us different dates for the ET and I didn't get any more pessaries after they found out I was biochemical. 

No crying yet, it's not sunk in yet ... I am just feeling as if my body has been taking the mick the last 3 weeks!!!  

Off for another scan/blood test on Friday and then we'll see what's going on. 

Back onto diet tomorrow (with a small change for tomorrow and Wednesday for lunch) just to be on the safe side. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok ...  

K


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Kat, I'm so sorry to hear this, you've been through so much the past 3 weeks.   Take care of yourselves xxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

*Kat* - I am so very sorry to read your news - Life can be so cruel sometimes - Talk about twisting the knife ..Sending you masses of  
    - thinking of you and Doug. I hope they can shed some more light on what happened on Friday. Take Care of yourselves after all you have been through 

*Finbarina* and *FionaM*- I hope your appointments at ERI went well today . Fin - Good Luck for your counselling and TX in October.

*Peanuts* Good Luck for your scan on Thursday - 3 sleeps ?!   

*Vonnie* Good Luck also for stimms to start on Thursday I bet you are itching to get started.

*Lorna Moonchild* I hope your phone consult goes well is it this week ? Is it for TX overseas ?

*Jannie* How are your poor achey legs ? Well done. Good luck with your TX ! 

*Patsy B* Hello 

I had another scan to see if any follies are growing this morning and things are looking much better. There are lots more - they are all different sizes from 6mm to 20 mm ! Don't really know what this means . They have told me that egg collection could be on Friday ( I have to go back on Wednesday for another scan to check progress. Lining seems to be better now so I feel much more positive.
I was wondering if e/c is on Friday , when would they put them back ? Is it open at the weekend ?
I should have asked !
What is the usual format ?

*Maz* - many thanks for the follie cheerleaders - showed them to dh who said 'that's GOT to do the trick !'
I hope the sailing was a laugh and you didn't fall in the drink!

bye
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimou - if your EC is on Friday then they are most likely to put them back on Monday - the clinic is open for ET on Saturdays but not Sundays as far as I know ... and I've never heard of a day 1 embryo to go back.


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi 

kat am so sorry honey   really thought this was it for you, sending you and doug big hugs, we are here if you need us

mimou glad everything is looking better, i think follies over 18mm likely to have a mature egg am i right girls it is a while since i did this now, good luck for friday, i think et is likely to be monday as kat says 

hi to everyone else will catch up soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

Kat- you poor thing, I'm so sorry.I thought it was going to be different for you as you levels were so good last week.How unfair.Life sucks.I'm sure you've plenty of crying to do yet you'll be in shock, just do whatever you need to get through and keep chatting to us.  I have heard that some consultants feel if a pregnancy is going to hang on it will despite progesterone levels  so don't supplement but there always the question for some women if there could be a deficiency. Dundee don't supplement after first 7 days of 2ww.Take care 

Kirsty-how is the big weeding run down going?Hope you all have a fab time.My consult has been put back to next tues as the consultant is busy this week Will let you know what he says.

mimou- thats great news about the follies.I think they count anything over 15mm as likely to mature in the last couple of days though they will collect all they can. To fertilise Kirsty is right they need to be at least 18mm -21 mm or so.If its ICSI they leave them to 21mm end as they need to be bigger for injection. I don't want to put a dampner on your news but just prepare youself that they may not get eggs from every follicle and if you have a spread of sizes like me you won't get eggs from the smaller ones.Fingers crossed for good EC.They look after you well so just remember to ask any questions.Take a magazine  or something with you as theres some waiting about before hand.I'd also take a sanitary towel just in case of spotting afterwards when you go home.  yes my consult is for SIRM- mosaic based in NY and Las Vegas.they specialise in CGH to pre test which embryos are competent to implant and do tailored protocols for poor responders/ immune issues/implantation failures/recurrent m/c.

Jannie- take my hat off to anyone who exercises - I've just dusted off my bike and its a killer of hills round here.Doing the actual tx is in some ways better than wondering what to expect as you feel like you and the drs are doing something positive to help you get pregnant.

fin- how was your run? and your appointment? Its good to let the emotions of IF out so make good use of us and the counsellor.No stiff upper lips here- at least not with my quavering chin recently 

patsy- the ERI are lovely and get the highest rating for customer satisfaction, but as you probably know the waiting list for self funded is 6-9 mths but having said that you can cycle pretty quickly every 3 mths or so after if you ask to go quickly and there is a cancellation -that 3 months recovery). NHS wait here is 2.5 yrs but this is a deep murky area as I suddenly had a cycle funded after my 1st BFN and I'd been on the list less than 2 years because of a cancellation or so I was told. Do insist on getting your name on the NHS list even if it seems like you won't get treatment if you are eligible.I was told I'd be too old by the time I go to the top of the list( not funded after 3 but I still got one cycle and would have  got a second if I hadn't moved house to Fife( ironically because we could get a funded cycle at Dundee at we fancied living by the coast!).Once you're at the top in Edinburgh you get all your eligible cycles in a row. Dundee you go back to the bottom of the list.Grrr.
Success rates much the same across Scotland but I would say that the consultant that does nuffield and the Glasgow Royal have slighty better rates  for 35+ age group. There is also a new private clinic in Glasgow near the southern general which may be an opiton but no published sucess rates so far. To get the best rates you'd have to go down south. Only straight forward protocols are offered up here which works for many so its worth a go. Dundee don't have any wait for self funded after your intial wait to see a consultant and you only have to wait a month between cycles.Hope that useful 

Vonnie, peanuts- good luck this week   and to anyone i've accidentally missed.

Guess what I'm doing on my birthday this year-  having a general anaesthetic and  hysteroscopy- give me  a break someone  woo hoo... my mums having a gatroscope and colonoscopy the same week so I'll be flitting from one hospital to the next... as usual 

Ouch, I'm blethering away and haven't had my breakfast yet..see you,
love lorna xx


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Hello ladies

First off - apologies this is principally a "me" post - am at work at the moment so no time for personals.  

I did just want to offer    to Kat though.  Really sorry to hear it wasn't the news you'd been hoping for.  Hope you and DH can take some time to comfort each other and help you feel better soon -  

***************

Onto my question.....

Lorna, I was really interested to read your post about all the available options for funding and tx.  As some of you may recall, I live in Edinburgh (hence finding myself a home on this thread), but due to waiting list issues I have been getting tx at the Glasgow Nuffield.  So far, one failed ICSI attempt, with an FET planned for 1st week in July.

We were originally referred to the ERI by our GP back in October, but it has taken until now to even be offered first appointment! (don't know if that is normal?).  Anyway, we now have an appointment at ERI next Tuesday (19th) and I'm not too sure what to do/say about the tx at the Nuffield.  

I also plan to ask if we can be added to the NHS list (as I read that there were plans to extend age for treatment to 40, rather than 38, to bring it in line with England and Wales).  Do you think ERI will have a problem with us staying on their books (so to speak) if I am still planning to have FET at Nuffield.  It would obviously be easier re: travelling time and costs, and in fact about £500 cheaper for treatment to go to the ERI.....?

Any thoughts or advice greatly appreciated.

Fiona
x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Fiona-i was trying to rememeber who i wanted to reply to after reading you had been told you were too old for NHS list so I'm glad you've reminded me.
Waiting time to see a consultant is sadly this long.Question is have you been referred to assisted conception unit or to infertility unit.For ladies who have not had infertiltiy examined you have to go through the rigmarole at the infertility clinic trying to find causes.You can only be referred to ACU once they've found a cause or been ttc for 3 yrs.it sounds like you've been referred to ACU.Dr Duncan at the infertility unit was great about getting us on the waiting lists asap as I was 36 when i was referred and time is of the essence so if you are referred to IF unit you can make this case to be referred to Dr Thong at ACU.

That aside- every cycle you personally fund counts against one of your NHS entitlements with Lothian health which is extremely unfair as in Glasgow it doesn't I believe. I'm not sure if FET counts as one- make sure you ask.having said that you're still entitled to 1 or 2 funded cycles so do ask to go on the list just in case. especially as the guideline already say you can be treated up to 40 its just that the units are not required to do it yet and with such a lack of funding it doesn't seem likely.its different depending on which centre you go to in Scotland. Did you know the guidelines also say you can be referred to any NHS clinic if you're willing to travel which may mean shorter waits. glasgow was about a year and Dundee 2 yrs last time i looked.I've never tested it out with GP/clinics  as we moved to Fife with an eye on funded tx at Dundee.
I'd also ask to go on the self funded list asap and ask if there may be any cancellation slots available around the time you might next want to cycle.if the wait is 6 mths and you want to squeeze in a FET the timing should be ok? You don't have to wait 3 mths  between cycles with a FET - correct me if I'm wrong anyone. hopefully you won't need it as FET will work but if you wait to go on the self funded list until after your FET and it doesn't work you've got a long wait. I'd tell them that you've scraped together the money for the Nuffield tx but really want tx at ERI next time. you can always cancel a slot if you decide not to go ahead.
As for the NHS cycle- if you go ahead with another 1 or 2 cycles while you're waiting you won't be entitled to the NHS go anyway so they may be reluctant for you to go on the list.I'd be vague about what you want to do apart from having tx at ERI.

Hope thats useful, good luck with your appointment,
love lorna xx


----------



## Yoda (Feb 24, 2005)

Oh Kat I cant believe this has happened        

Love 

Yoda XX


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

kat how are you and doug honey  silly question sending you both a big cuddle 

lorna good luck for tuesday honey hope it goes well, wedding plans getting there although my dress is still to tight over chest, makes me look flat chested and can hardly breath, didnt have the heart to say anything to lady making it as told her it was to tight before and she was supposed to have taken it out but doesnt feel much different  going upto edinburgh this morning to get nails done, eyebrow wax tomorrow and thats it all done big day on friday, hope all goes well and dont pass out due to lack of oxygen  and hope wether improves, although not looking good 

fiona i know you can go on the private and nhs list at eri at the same time as thats what i did, although not sure how it works about another clinic, cant see it being a problem, you will prob see the red team first, if you have already had all tests etc which you sound like you have will be referred to blue team who do ivf etc....... i am sure they will sort you out if you explaine everything at your appointment, good luck honey, its hell that this is such a lengthy process


ok i have to run, hi to everyone i have missed  and good luck for any scans, txs ect this week

ok speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Kat, Im so sorry to hear the news.  Sending you both big hugs, kisses and best wishes.


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Lorna/Kirsty

Thanks so much for the info - it was really helpful.

It's all pretty weird at the moment - really very busy at work, I've a funeral to attend tomorrow, an all day meeting in Glasgow on Friday, then collecting friends from London on Saturday morning who are up for a big party for my folks on Saturday ("big" birthdays and 40th wedding anniversary etc...), MIL up for a week to visit and then appointment at ERI on Tuesday.  Meantime, I've been looking out for ovulation signs to make sure cycle getting back on track before FET, now probably 1st week in July.... Yikes - scarcely time to draw breath.

All of that is a long explanation for yet more apologies for the lack of personals.

Am popping in to read when I can, but little time to post.

Lots of best wishes to you all.   and   .

Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quickie another manic day agian

its my brothers wedding tomorrow so i probably wont be online until sun/ mon, got to got get eyebrows waxed and another dress fitting today!! still to tight round bust can hardly breath and makes me look really flat chested (am a 30E/F) just look a really funny shape in it, hope it all looks ok. I will post photos soon. 

good luck to everyone with tx and will speak soon, sorry is a me post today            

kirsty xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I've not been about, been mad busy at work and been knackered in the evening.

Kat - really sorry to hear your news, sending you and Doug big     and kisses.

I'm afraid I've not got the best news either.  Went for scan this morning.  First doctor found one wee sac, but couldn't see anything in it.  Then got a second doc in who found 2 sacs.  One is not a natural shape, so they don't think its viable.  Both sacs are about 2 weeks behind where they expected.  Have to go back next week to confirm, but things aren't looking good.  Just in a daze at the minute, not sure what to do with myself.  We just have to wait to see if I start bleeding in the next week, or go back and see some progress.

Still trying to cling to some hope, but is very hard.
Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Peanuts, I sooooo keep my fingers crossed for you that everything is going to be fine!!   

I still haven't broken down ... was back 2 full days working (temping) at my old work, was quite good ... we have a new manager and he's much better. If they'd take me as part time employee instead of temp for 2 days per week I'd be considering it!!!  

Am I cold hearted because I haven't cried yet? Doug had his big cry on Monday but I am still like on a different planet. Not sure what's wrong ... hormones? Defence mechanism? Who knows? It's not as if I don't care, it's just ... not in my head/heart just now. Weird 

Big  to everyone ... keeping fingers crossed that everyone doing tx just now is doing ok, that follies are growing well, that lots of eggs are being collected and that embryos are splitting well. 

ANYONE near Corstorphine fancying going for regular swim or gym at Drum Brae? I (like Scots Fi) have to shift some lbs again before we start the next round ... whenever that is going to be. 

Kat


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Peanuts - I'm so sorry, why can things never be straightforward - it's just not fair.  Hoping for better news next week.   

Kirsty - have fun at the wedding tomorrow, Im sure your dress will look fab...hey I'm sure breathing is over-rated anyway! 

Scots Fi - What a busy bee you're going to be this weekend - have fun! xx

Lanky - Hi, how are things with you?  Have you moved house yet?

Lorna - when is your hysteroscopy?  I've read a few reports where alot of women fall pregnant on their next treatment..rubbish that it's on your birthday though, Take care xx

Kat - don't be too hard on yourself because you're not crying. As long as you keep talking to Doug/friends and not bottling things up, it'll come.  After my ectopic last Sept I couldn't cry as I was so sore, so I ended up burying the emotions...the tears came eventually...it's just your brains way of coping at the moment.  I'm not near Drumbrae or I would've been joining you for a swim!  Thinking of you and be nice to yourself xx   

Mimou - hope EC went well xx

Jannie - how long till your treatment starts? fingers crossed xx 

Yvonne - Noticed you had a scan today, hope it's all coming along nicely and your not suffering from anymore side effects? xx

Jayne - hope you had a fab holiday and your all raring to go for the new season, Hibs first game couldn't believe it!

Maz - how did your sailing trip go?

Hi to Patsy, EMC, Roma, Advice, FionaM, Yoda....hope you're all doing ok xx  Sorry if I'm missed anyone  

My appointment went ok on Monday, we went through the whole treatment and what happened, and we were able to ask any questions.  I did make a tube of myself and burst into tears a few times but on the plus side it means I've got an appointment with the counsellor at the end of June.  My main problem is that I'm feeling so negative about any treatment as even if it were to work, I know what can go wrong as I've had a miscarriage and 2 ectopics.  I can't see that a BFP can equal a baby and I want to be in a more positive frame of mind before treatment starts.

Now I'm in the process of getting my head sorted, my body needs to follow suit!  I'm doing the Race for Life at Hopetoun House on 8th July and started back in training.  I was out on Monday morning, which was such a struggle, and then out again this morning and I managed the 5K in 33 minutes so feeling quite chuffed with myself...it's amazing the effect exercise has on my mental health.  

I've rambled enough and better get back to work.

Take care all  
Lorna xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi All,

Back from my sailing trip and am absolutely knackered! What happened to the weather up here   I was basking in 25C on Tuesday and am now baltic back home .

Just popped in to catch up but don't have time for personals so will try and catch up properly at weekend.

Wanted to let Kat know how sorry I am that things didn't progress and have resulted in a biochemical   Hope you and Doug are coping ok. Will be here for you when it hits, which it's bound to do at some point . Just shout when you need us  

Much love
Maz x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Peanuts- honey I'm so sorry the scan didn't go better.Its but there is still some hope for one? I'll keep everything crossed for you.I'm in at gynae for pre clerking for the hysteroscopy if anyones around at 2.30??

Kat- you cope how you cope and anything you do/feel is ok.Just don't bottle it up. Glad the job is a distraction- i'm going to seriously start looking- I'm going bananas at home most days alone - far too much time to wallow.Take care. I'd love to have come to Drumbrae if i still lived down the road- god do I miss edinburgh!

kirsty- hard to imagine an e/f cup looking flat chested but i do know you're a slight wee thing compared to my ahem hourglass shape  .You'll look smashing i'm sure.hope the weather is better and you have a ball. 

maz- well? did you enjoy the sailing the weather sounds fab.I NEED some sun to cheer me up. haven;t even ventured out dinghy sailing in my new dry suit/ adult romper suit.

Fin/lorna- its not till 12th July and will be screaming and kicking as feel it s a bit unnecessary poking! they say women fall pregnant after HSG's too and I've had 3 of them- zilch.if theres a crack- I'll have fallen into it  
Counselling sounds like just the thing for you just now-i hadn't realised you'd had so many losses.poor girl.I'm sorry.No wonder you're tearful. I feel like tx doesn't equal a positive outcome either but under different circumstances to you. its part of the grieving process i guess.I was going to phone the counsellor too.I'm, very impressed you're doing the hopetoun house thing.I think exercise does help so i need to do more- only think I;ve developed plantar fasciitis - severe pain/inflammation on sole of foot so off to drs asap! typical- had to walk back after leaving the broken down car at the garage today- what a pathetic sight 

scotsfi- have a good weekend- hope the funeral went ok . sounds hectic!

mimou- what news?  

hi everyone else- whats new?

love lorna xx


----------



## curlywurly (Feb 26, 2006)

Peanuts - ^hugs^ got everything crossed for you for next week.

Curly xx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Peanuts - will keep thinking positive thoughts that things will be ok   

I am off to see if they can get any eggs out of the crazy boxes of tricks that are my ovvies !?

Who knows what  random shapes and sizes they will find tomorrow. ? - will let you know..

nite nite x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

mimou-good luck.thinking of you.

hi to everyone else.

love lorna xxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimou, were you at ACU at around 8:30am? There was a couple sitting in the waiting area opposite the reception - Carmel took them  (you?) through to the mini - ward. 

Hope they found some nice eggs for you today!! Keeping fingers crossed. 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Not been around as I've been at my mum's again helping here out.

Kat, I'm so sorry to hear your news, I really don't know what to say other than I'm thinking of you and your DH.  I don't thinking your cold hearted not to cry, everyone deals with things differently.    for you

Peanut, got everything crossed for you that you get good news this week.  Sending you loads of    .

Mimiou, hope you get loads on eggs today.

Well I was at the hospital yesterday for my scan and I've now moved onto the stimm drugs.  The Docs seemed to be happy that I've d/r enough so I'm now on gonal-f 225 ui.  Got to go back on Tuesday at 9.30 to see how things are progressing, on the plus side my cyst has gone and both ovaries are clear.  So I guess its now time for the fun to begin.

Maz, glad you had a good trip.  I know what you mean about the weather - its pants.

Hello to everyone else and     to everyone.

Yvonne


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Kat: I just wanted to say how sad I was hear about your news.  Hope you and your DH have some special time together over the weekend. Be kind to yourself - swimming sounds like a great idea very peaceful (sadly we live out in W. Lothian).

Peanuts: Thinking of you and praying that the little ones cling on.  

Finbarina: Hope the training is going well- good for you!  My treatment starts when my next AF arrives but if it doesn't come by the end of June then they will give me an injection to start a bleed and then off we go!  Currently getting to grips with the metformin which has some fairly unpleasant side effects (although I suspect nothing compared to what is to come!). GP has given me an antispasmodic which is actually working quite well.

Maz: welcome back! Went sailing with a friend last year and loved it (she says humming tune to Howards way!).  I see we are due to start tx around the same time.

Vonnie: Glad to hear you have passed the first hurdle and are safely onto the next stage.  Hope it all goes well.

Mimou:  Hoping your scan had a good outcome today. Fingers crossed.

Wishing everyone else a good weekend - we are away to Dumfries and Galloway to spend some time with our lovely Godson (11 months old).

Love Jannie xx


----------



## Lynnm (Mar 7, 2006)

Good Afternoon

Finbarina - I know only too well of the rawness you will be feeling just now.  I too had 2xectoptic pregnancies that resulted in both tube removal and it took a bit of time to come to terms with it all.  Go and speak to the councillor, and if you feel like crying - you have a good cry!!  I would recommend just doing whatever you want to make you feel better.  That is fabby that you are focussing on the 'Race for Life'    You take care honey and wish you the best of luck with your future treatment.

TC
Lynn x


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi ladies  

Mimou - hope things went well today xx

Jannie - have fun this weekend and get lots of cuddles form your godson xx

Lynn, thank you so much for your reply.    Sorry to hear you've also been through the same.  How are things going with the adoption process?  Good luck xx

I've had a manic day at work and so pleased it's nearly over.  I have wine chilling in the fridge and I can hear it calling me. 

I'll no doubt pop on over the weekend.

Take care
L xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Fin - Wine sounds interesting ... I may actually go for a hot chocolate with Baileys tonight... it's a bit chilly out!!! 

Lynm - How did you start the adoption process? DH and I are not sure whether we want to go down that route but just in case finding some pointers would be helpful? We still have a couple of cycles to go (from my max cycles I've set myself). 

Maz - Glad you enjoyed your sailing trip ... and can understand what you mean with the weather ... temp has gone down about 4 days ago I think.

Jannie - fingers crossed that your AF arrives normally ... it's always annoying if you have to take injections when you don't need it really.

I am finally below hCG 5, so no further blood tests.  Off to phone EFREC now for a follow up appointment with a consultant. 

Speak soon! 
Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- hugs to you.I'm sorry. Some of the adoption agencies discount you while you're having IF tx.we're meeting up with a couple who've adopted after a difficult process who have become involved in the whole scene.hopefully i'll be able to report back any useful advice. You've still got a great chance with next cycles.

Jannie- good luck with your upcoming tx- hope af arrives on time.Enjoy your weekend.

vonnie- glad things are finally underway.Come on follies- get growing!

lynn- how are you doing?

kirsty - thinking of you shivering in your dress today- brrr!

hi everyone else!
love lornaxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Lorna - ta for quick reply. It's not that we want to get into contact with adoption agencies as yet .. as you said, we still have good chances with our next cycle/s. However, we want to look more into details with adoption, and if it's just to "write down phone numbers". Although ... Doug had several reasons this morning in the car why we shouldn't go down the adoption route. One being the typical MALE thinking "Wouldn't be the same, not my child - no continuation of the 'blood lines'" MEN!!!!

Have been to Julia (acupuncture) today and she's definitely hit my "kidney channels" - that's where all the toxins are going now after the miscarriage (do doctors call it that? At 5 weeks? Ah who cares, I DO! I had 2 embryos on board after all!!!). Agreed that I would go back onto detox (and back to gym/swim) and keep the acupuncture up, even if it's just once a month.

Now that I got the whole crabby thing behind me ...

*Seriously thinking about a meet up now ... WHO'S WITH ME??*


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Have you any advice on how to improve egg and follicile quality.  Currently I am trying to eat 60g of protein, drink a pint of milk and pineapple juice per day, is there anything else I can do.

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,

vonnie - all the best with your stimms  

Kat - don't know if you saw us we were sitting beside the kiddy play area and I wasn't noticing anything much due to nerves ! Good luck with the detox and fitness. I definatley be up for a meet up in Edinburgh.( but I am a crap swimmer !)

Thanks for all you good wishes but disappointingly I can't go ahead with E/T as it's a "freeze all" because they got 32 eggs. I have no idea yet if they are of any quality. Dr Raja seemed to think I could go ahead but seemed to be overruled by Dr T. The nurses said that hopefully there should be some to freeze which they could try to put back in a couple of months when everything has settled down . They also said that there is a lower success rate with thawed embies compared to fresh ones so I am just digesting that info..  I have to phone tommoro about eggs and about taking cleaxane on Sunday.

Does anyone have experience of this situation ? FET ??

Anyway , on the plus side I can get back on my beloved bike, drink ( DRINK!) and spend the next 3 weeks getting in shape for and focussing on our wedding ( I will be able to ceilidh dance and drink champers too hurrayyy !  )

How lovely are the nurses at ERI ? !

well , I hope everybody has a lovely weekend ( despite p*sh weather)

take care x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Mimou - yes, I think it must have been you!! So sorry about the OHSS ... but if you want to know about FET ... speak to Peanuts! I believe she's been doing FET (and fingers crossed she's getting good news on the 2nd bean soon!!!)

Kat


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Kat- think I'm about sane enough now for a meet up. prefer centre of town somewhere as easier to get the train and my car still ain't fixed. i know what you mean about adoption.Its something i want to explore should we ever decide its for us but have lots of reservations too. I guess thats the point of the  courses they run - to see if its for you.it probably is too early while still having tx to make a decision  on as obviously we all want our own children.
oops have to go- electrician here and going to lock him in till he'ss finished!


vonnie- apart from essential fatty acids and a god prenatal supplement you've got it more than covered.Don't foget the milk contains protein- I ltr a day gives you all you need apparently and some research suggests too much protein bad so your bang on. Also take co enzyme q10( try 30mg/ day from holland and barratt ) to help blood supply to ovaries and womb, and start taking upto 1 g of vit C to help prepare for quick recovery from EC- as per Zita West. also try a warm hot water bottle /wheat bag to increase blood flow but only until EC and not too hot.

mimou- OMG thats a huge number of eggs- you must be sore.its not worth risking severe OHSS if you do get pregnant  it can last months,so take heart and stay positive about your eggs which are hopefully going to fertilise nicely tonight. Its not over yet but much sympathy with having it delayed.
lorna xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Have only missed a couple of days and so much seems to have happened, been trying to catch up.

Scots Fi - definitely think you should keep your appt at ERI for Tuesday and lay it on thick that you'd prefer to be treated in Edinburgh.  Although hopefully you'll not need to be put on the list if all goes well with your FET in July.

Kirsty - how did your brothers wedding go?  I hope you didn't pass out in the dress!  We're all expecting photos by the way!

Kat - how you doing?  Did you get a follow up appt?

Vonnie - really pleased to hear you've moved on to the next stage.  I think I saw you coming out with a big smile on your face on Thurs, do you have shoulder length blond hair?  Keep drinking milk and pineapple juice, plus I think Brazil nuts are good as full of selenium.  As long as you are drinking lots of water too - and making lots of trips to the loo!!  Wishing you lots of     for good eggs.

Finbarina - I think you're doing the right thing by going to the counsellor before your treatment, its so important to have your head round it all before you start.  Wishing you lots of luck for your txt when it comes round.

Jannie07 - Thanks for the thoughts.  Hoping that A/F arrives soon and wishing you lots of luck for your txt.

Mimou - Hope you're feeling ok and taking it easy after your huge EC yesterday, that's a lot of eggs!  As you say it'll give you a bit of time out for your body to recover before an FET, and means you can enjoy your big day with a glass (or three) of bubbly - not long now!  I also had lots of eggs from my first EC - 23.  Although I didn't have OHSS, so they went ahead with the ET, but like you I had to take Clexane for another 10 days.  Just when you think you've had enough of needles!!  I found the Clexane needles harder to inject, think they might be thicker needles.  Might want to ask if theres a knack to them.

I went through an FET in May, and yes the success rate are supposed to be lower.  I think rates for IVF/ICSI are about 30-35% (please correct me if I'm wring, been a while since I checked).  With an FET the success rates depend on how many embies you've got to thaw.  Thaw 2 embies and the success rate is 10%, but if you thaw 4 embies the success rate is 20-25%.  I think its because they can then chose the best 2 embies to put back.

But like everything on this rollercoaster, it can be different for everyone.  We had 8 frosties and in the end had to thaw them all to get 2 to put back.  Where as my DH's aunt had 5 frosties, and had 3 FET's with them which all thawed perfectly.  She had a beautiful daughter with her last frosty which was a grade 3.  

Hope you heard good news on your eggs today and will have lots of frosties  

Sorry about anyone I've missed, hope you're all having a good weekend.
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya

I managed to cover everyone, but forgot about myself!  

Thanks everyone for sending me positive thoughts.

Just to let you know that I started to bleed yesterday, and has got heavier today.  Have to go back on Thursday to check, but think that it's all over for me this time round.

Feeling in a bit of a daze.  After months of ups and downs, we thought our luck had finally changed, but looks like its caught up with us again.

Was great while it lasted, and will have to pick ourselves up again move on again.  But for this weekend at least, I'm going to eat lots of chocolate and sit on the sofa and watch DVD's.

Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you are all okay today, what a miserable day it is.  Its making me feel quite depressed but at least I can just curl up with a good book and chill out.

Peanut, glad to here you are doing okay.  I do have shoulder length hair but its brown, I came out about 10.15 back again on Tuesday at 09.30am for my next scan.  DH can't make it as he's got a wee business trip to Germany, nice for some but he'll be back on Thursday.

Kat, hope you are doing okay.

Kirsty, was the wedding good.

Anyway teas out so best go

    for all

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Peanut - sending you lots of    . Sorry to hear that news. It must be so much more difficult - like Kat - when your hopes are agonisingly raised.

I hope you are enjoying all the dvd /choccy therapy and that you are getting well looked after. Thinking of you.

Thankyou so much for the info about FET and Clexane. The needles are evil thicksters  ! 
My tummy is so swollen that I felt like sticking one of those in it would result in me whizzing around the room like a deflating balloon !  (it did'nt happen - still on the sofa looking like a beachball .. )

I called the ERI about ohss/ clexane and they told me 24 eggs fertilised and they are going straight in the freezer. If I feel better I am going to try to go back to work on Monday so I can keep in the good books for future FET ( fingers crossed )

Hello to everbody 

take care x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Everyone

just thought I'd say I'm back from holiday.  Had a great time but it is nice to be home.  I haven't finished catching up with all your posts yet and am off to church so will catch up a bit later

good to be back  

Jayne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Not been on for a while and briefly checked the postings

Kat - big hugs to you as that last few weeks have been difficultxx

Peanuts - chocloate and watching dvd's sounds a grand idea. I am so sorry that you lost your baby sending you a big hug    This journey is so emotional as we put everything into it and try to stay so positive.  Please be good to yourself and your partner over the next couple of months.

I have a dilema folks and need a bit of advice....  We had our last cycle starting in April then in May no eggs fertilised.  We got a leter through on Saturday to call with my July period so we would be starting again in August.  I have an appointment of Monday to see the consultant, is it a good idea to try again so soon.  what do you all think??  We would have to do ICSI and the fee is a bit more for that!!!

Any suggestions views will be welcomed.

Thanks

Romaxxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Roma, they usually give 3 months break between treatments, so it's ok. I had 6 - 12 months for mine because of endo and cysts, but have to say I'd rather have had only 3 months!!! 

Not sure how the girls feel who actually had treatment again after 3 months though. 

Mimou - great news about the 24 eggs fertilised!!! That's great for storage. Just relax and let your ovaries heal now, hun!! Don't go back to work too early. I slid past the OHSS, but know it can be very painful!! 

Kat


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Folks,

Sorry to hear your news Kat & Peanuts.

I am back in for ET tomorrow.  After all the disappointment last Friday when we didn't even think we were going to make it to egg collection, when we went in on the Wed they said I had 3 follicles on the left side (one was the right size) and one on the right (right size).  They didn't know if they would get to the right side because of my cyst and my left ovary was sitting to high.  So I had to go in for EC on Fri and see what happened.  They got 4 eggs out of my 4 follicles so was really pleased with that and 3 of them have fertilised!!!

Go back in tomorrow and they will put the best two in, what will happen to the 3rd?  Will they freeze just one?

Also is it ok to drive home afterwards, as hubby needs to back to work?  I wasn't in any pain after EC I couldn't believe it, was convinced they hadn't done anything but then I had some slight bleeding!!!

I am staying off work this week, is that the normal for most people?  While on the 2ww should I still keep up the pineapple juice and brazil nuts?  Any other ideas?

Roma - are you going to go for your next cycle in July/August time?

Mimou - can't believe you got 32 eggs, 24 fertilised!!  You must have been in at the same time as me, think we might have tried to go to the loo at the same time!

Vonnie - good luck with stimms, hope your wee follies are growing nicely!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello Jayne   did you have a fab sunny holiday ?? Welcome back

Fiona - brilliant news about your 3 embies. Sending you lots of good luck and    positive vibes for tomorrow's egg collection. Yes I think that was me in the toilet. !!  Apparently I was rambling away on a very short loop after e/c - kept asking same questions over and over again.
Take it easy tomorrow and I hope you get well pampered during your 2 week wait.

Vonnie - good luck with your stimming and first scan on tuesday 

I am still feeling pretty rough - would have been in no state for e/t even if they had let me. Don't think I will make it back to work tomorrow - I teach in a high school and even if I felt well enough I know a kid will  be asking me " are you pregnant Miss?" because of the state of my swollen belly  Work have been great about time off for Lap , scans and E/c on Friday but I hope they don't get fed up.

Hello to Kat, peanuts, Maz, Lorna, Roma, Finbarina and everybody else

xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi guys I am back from sunny Maldives. Had a fab time, best holiday we have been on - but back to work tomorrow - oh no!!

Kat and Peanuts, I am really sorry for your sad news. Next time will be your time!!

I was thinking about you all whilst I was away.

Trying to read the hundreds of posts I have missed.

So what have I missed out on?

DH and I had a fab holiday, we have had a really crappy 8 months, DH had a suspected brain tumour, but he has been given the all clear, I've practically had a breakdown over the fertility thing, but our holiday has done us the world of good. DH, even bought me a beautiful eternity ring! Ah, he does have romance in him sometimes!

My holidays was all inclusive, so totally pigged out - 3 course breakfast lunch and dinner and cakes in the afternoon. Plus lots of alcohol!!

Needless to say the diet starts tomorrow - darn - I hate the bloody gym and eating rabbit food!!

Right back to business, need to ask a few questions

1 - When do I pay for my self funded treatment - is it the start of treatment or when ET?

2 - Any ideas on how to loose 1 1/2 stone by November, oh and if I dont loose it will they not let me proceed?

Hope everyone else is well and let me know whats been going on!!!

Love

Neave
x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks for all the hugs, have needed them!

Mimou - well done you for getting so many frosties!!  I had to freeze my tummy with an ice pack before I attempted the Clexane - just had a great picture in my head of you whizzing round your living room like a beach ball!     

Jayne - how was Spain?  Hope you had a fab time!

Fiona M - well done you on your 3 embies, great result. .  It should be ok to drive after an ET, as they don't use any drugs.  Although I'd maybe have a seat for a while after the ET and before you head off, just to take in what just happened - don't want it to hit you while driving!!  Think the advise is to stay on the pineapple juice and basil nuts for 2ww, there's something in them that helps with implantation of embies. Although stay clear of eating fresh pineapple, it causes contractions, so is recommended for very pregnant ladies to bring on labour!  
Wishing you lots of luck for ET on Tuesday   and 2ww.

Roma - as Kat said, 3 months is the normal wait between cycles, although I've not been there myself as had FET after failed ICSI, so didn't go through another full cycle.  I think it's up to the individual, if you feel up to it, go for it, but if your not sure, they should let you postpone it for a month.  Chat to the consultant and see what they come up with.

Vonnie - Don't think it was you then, think we went in about 10am on Thurs.  Best of luck for your scan on Tues, hope there's lots of follies!

Neave - glad to hear you had a fab holiday - very jealous!  You get a letter a month before your self funded treatment and you need to pay before you start, or you can bring a cheque to your first appt.  Think we could all do with a few ideas on shifting some pounds, especially after all the chocolate I've eaten this weekend!  Was thinking about doing the Scottish Slimmers diet, where you get so many 'checks' a day.  It means you can save up checks and treat yourself at the weekend - a few wines or a take out!  My SIL has lost a stone on it in about 8 weeks, so has given me a kick to make start.  Sorry I don't have any quick fixes!!

 to everyone else, hope you had a good weekend
Dxx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning all, 

I had to go hunting for this thread, we'd fallen off the page!

How is everyone doing?

Another horrible rainy day by the looks of things, where's the sun!? 
I'm doing ok, and not been up to much at all.  I've got my counselling session next Wednesday, not sure what to expect but probably best I just go with how I feel at the time.

Hope you have a good day.

Take care
L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi,

Hope you are all well today, not a nice day is it.  Well I was at the hospital today and I'm now in a bit of a panic after it.

Was getting an update on how well things are progressing and I'm in a panic as a result of it all.  I've got 7 follicies growing (3 on right and 4 on left) ranging from 1mm to 7mm.  Was due to go back on Friday for a follow up but they have now moved this to Monday to give me more time to grow bigger and some more, also got an oestrogen blood test which came back on the low side.

I'm now worring that I'm not responding as well as they would of liked (although they said not to worry) and that I'm not going to get a good collection of eggs.  I really need to some advice here about what to expect at this stage, am I worrying over nothing.

Sorry for the me post but FF is the only thing that can reassure me at this mo.

Love

Yvonne  xxx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Fallen off the page - that's not like us!

Finbarina - glad you're doing ok.  Hope all goes well for the conselling session.  I was the same in that I didn't know what to expect, but Jeanette was lovely and really put me at ease.  She was really understanding about how I was feeling and why.  Also asked me and DH some questions that we'd not really thought about ourselves, which was good to open up to each other a little more about our feelings.  Had just had a big bust up about my MIL meddling in things at the time!  Oh and they have a box of tissues just in case!

Vonnie - The positive thing is that you've got 7 follies growing, that's a great result for your first scan after starting stimms!  I know its hard, but try not to get yourself too worried, I think 6 days in between scans at this stage is normal - well its was for me.  I had 9 small follies on my first scan and then 6 days later had 16, with 3 big ones!  Not sure about the oestrogen blood test, maybe one of the other girls would have some advice on that.  The best thing is to try to take it easy, and concentrate on looking after yourself and think positive about your follies growing - grow follies grow   

Fiona M - hope the ET went well today - did you have Dr Raja?  Take it easy and good luck for thew 2ww!


Warning - about to have a 'me' moan:
Was in this morning for a scan, and Dr Raja has confirmed that I have lost our twins.    
Feeling absolutely gutted and not sure what to do with myself.  
Have been put back on the list, but will be 6 months by the sound of things.  Just feel like time is disappearing in front of me.  My DH wants to try to get back to normal, but think I've forgotten what normal is and what I'm supposed to do with my time.  

Will have to get through this week first, then hopefully I can pick myself up and get on with things.

Sorry about feeling sorry for myself!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Peanut,  I will try and take it easy from now I think I'm perhaps still to active at the mo.

Sorry that you didn't get better news today, big hug to you and your DH   .  Thinking of you both.

I know I'm being a drama queen about this but you guys make me feel off level headed again.  What can I do to help my follies grow?

Y


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Peanuts - that is so sad, not what you are wanting to hear.

Vonnie - what you are going through sounds quite normal.  I didn't even have that number of follicles at end of my stimms and I have just had 2 put back in yest at ET sop don't panic.

Can anyone give advice?  I am planning to stay off this week and go back to work next week, do you think that is ok?  have I just to completely rest now and do nothing?  I thought I felt fine then took the dog out this morning and I was totally knackered and felt all dizzy.

Speak soon
Fiona


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks Fiona,

Just panicing for no reason.  I think the lower than expected oestrogen levels has thrown me a bit esp as the Doctor said the lining of the womb was thickening nicely.

I think you are doing to right thing by taking next week off and staying me bed.  I guess the best thing would be to take the two weeks off but not everyone can do this.  Can you ask your Dr to sign you off?

Y


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Vonnie

Not sure about advice on growing follies, just keep up with your milk, pineapple juice and Brazil nuts for good quality eggs and a thick lining in your womb.  Also try a warm (not hot) hot water bottle on your tummy to help blood flow.  Most of all try to take it easy - apart from all the running to the loo!

Fiona M - lucky you getting a week off work - I managed 2 days after my ET's!  After my ET's the doctors told me to take it easy, but to try to get back to normal as soon as possible.  Although if normal means running marathons to you, then maybe thats a bit much!  I was also told that research has shown that laughing can help implantation, so get a few funny DVD's on the go while you sit on the sofa with your feet up!

Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello ladies

 I think I am becoming a FF addict ! I keep trying to minimise the FF window when DP comes into the room but I am not quick enough and he says "- NOT AGAIN !" and gives me a slagging ! ( in a nice way ) 
Anyway long live FF - I have found it such a brilliant source of support 

*Peanuts* - huge hugs to you   . You must both be feeling wretched this week. I am so sorry to hear your sad news.  I bet it must take a while for the shock to wear off and you to come to terms with everything that has happened to you. Don't be afraid to grieve for as long as you need to. Sending lots of .

*Vonnie* - I so remember how gutted I felt exactly 2 weeks ago on my first scan. I had not many follies growing and my E2 was 70 . My lining hadn't thickened and I was told not to bother coming back the next Friday. They raised my puregon dose from 150-200. I know exactly how you must be feeling. When I got to the weekend I really took things easy and spent a long time resting and hot water bottle. I could really feel things starting to happen and my ovaries swelling up. Don't know if this was because I took it easier - I have a hectic job - or because it just took longer for things to start happening in my case . Next scan there was loads going on( too much in my case!), E2 in the 1000s and nice thick lining !

What a diference 6 days can make ! Please don't panic. So much can change before your next scan on Monday. Be kind to yourself and good luck for juicy follies  

*Fiona m* Good luck with your 2ww . Take it easy  

*Kat* How are you doing ? Are you back to work?

I just picked up my wedding dress.  The dress is nice but I definately have post IVF bod - Clexane bruises, pinpricks, big "MMM-yummy protein" belly !!  My E/C swelling is starting to go down hurray !

Good luck with the Finbarina counselling session next week.I hope it is useful

Bye + hello to everybody else

x


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Sorry for not being around properly but I've been reading up regularly since coming back from holiday.  

Peanuts, I am really so sorry to hear your sad news.  It is pretty hard getting through these things.  My last but one treatment I ended up bleeding at 7 and a half weeks but we never actually saw anything on the scan and knew what was going to happen.  The fact you knew it was twins shows that things must have been going fine for a bit and you must have been SO excited.  I'm really sorry  

Yvonne, you obviously want things to go well at every stage but there are some folk here who only get one embryo and they end up with a beautiful bouncing baby and others with LOADS of eggs and it's a BFN so try and keep faith  

Fin, I hope the counselling goes well and you find it helpfull.  I guess you'll just have to suck it and see.  Good luck.  

Mimou, you must be getting so excited....I LOVE weddings    I know folk don't always want to give too much away on a public message board but any wedding info will be very delightful  

Fiona, just do want you feel is best.  I always take two weeks but then I'm lazy    as I say, you'll know what you feel comfortable doing

Hello to everyone else

jayne


----------



## roma2006 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Folks

Peanuts - I may have saw you this morning, did you have a blue top on?  Have sent you a pm.  

Kat - I hope you are doing ok,

Neave - the maldives sounds like heaven, did you go scuba diving?

Vonnie - good luck and positive vibes for stimms

Jayne - I hope you feel refreshed after your holiday

Fiona M - take is easy, relax and enjoy your week off.  Lots of positive vibes for your 2 week wait

Moonchild, Mimou and everyone else I hope you are all doing well.

!!!!Sorry me alert  comes with a health warning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was at the eri this morning as I have not felt right since my disaster of a cycle with no eggs fertilising!  I had a scan this morning and I have a cyst 5cms!!!!  They have taken bloods and I find out the results on Thursday.  I have to go back for a scan in two weeks.  If it has not gone by then they will have to drain it probably.  I have had a dermoid cyst removed about 5 years about which was not particularly pleasant so I hope this one can be taken care of with ease. 

Sorry just feel a bit low it just seems to be one thing after another, just when we had made the decision to do the cycle again in August!!! 

Take care

Roma


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi girls

you girls can talk  just read all of your posts sorry if i miss anyone on personals will try and get you all

peanuts so sorry honey cant imagine what you are going through, we are here if you need us, hugs to you and dh

lorna lets hope hgc does it this time honey, sorry you have to get it on your birthday.

kat everyone copes with grief differently honey, hope you and doug are ok

neave ahh the maldives always fancied that bet it was lovely, glad you had a nice time

lynn hows the adoption process going?

vonnie good luck with stimms

jayne glad you had a good holiday too honey

fiona going back to work wont do you any harm, sometimes it is better to resume some sort of normality, as long as you dont do anyy heavy lifting or anything then you will be fine, enjoy your weeks rest though.

roma sorry about your cyst honey, hope it gets sorted out soon.


fin good luck with councelling hope it helps

mimou aww you got your dress bet you are really excited, i have a friend who had ivf at eri and had to freeze all her eggs, she was going through txt same time as me and ended up in my antinatal class and now has a lovely wee boy, stay positive honey that was her first ivf/fet after eptopic pregs. 

ok i have to run sorry if i have missed anyone

wedding went well although was cold they managed to get a few photos outside, i felt a mess though, didnt like my hair or dress but everyone was looking at bride and little ones anyway so doesnt matter. ok speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

roma-  sorry about the cyst and feeling low.Been there a few times. I had 5 cysts last year some complex ( solid)about 4-5 cm and others simple( fluid).All disappeared with in 4-6 weeks on their own even the haemorhaggic ones( solid). it is scary waiting on the ca 125 test but its a routine test to double check and even if the results are high- this can be caused by other things like pcos I think.i was reffered to a consutlant radiologist  for further types of screening for the 1st cyst as it looked dodgy but all ok. I'm sure yours will be looking better next scan.It can feel like one thing after another so no wonder you feel low.keep your chin up

peanuts- the final confirmation just adds salt to the wound my dear must have been very upsetting and stressful.take care.

mimou- its great you have the wedding to look forward to.nothing like a pair of magic pants for emergency bellys!it will go down promise!

yvonne- ditto what the others have said.early days  you can stim for upt0 21 days and some drugs they can increase the dose.if your lining  is looking good the levels can't be too bad. i was same 1st cyle- nothing at first scan and very low E2- ended up with 34 follies and 15 eggs! i'd take it easy, lie down in front of tv when you can- aids blood flow to ovaries and same as peanuts said.its quality of egg that counts not quantity.

fiona- everyones different about how they approach 2ww. Some like to get back to normla asap for sanity and theres something to be said for that.I followed Zita Wests advice of complete rest for 3 days, taking it very easy for the next 4 and no strenuous things the next eg hoovering, lifting. your body has been through a lot and hopefully will be going through a whole lot more so take time to rest but keep your head occupied. 

kirsty- was thinking about you and the weather! Did you have a good time anyway?It was a hysteroscopy they want to do this time as a day surgery procedure but I'm not going to have it done since my US call last night...

Hi to everyone else. had my phone consult with US last night and it went very well but i was already converted to their treatments.they want to do full immune tests on me, some on DH, fluid ultrasonoscopy instead of the hysteroscopy( thank you!) to check my lining, thyroid tests as it seems in US generally they think your TSH levels have to be below 2 and nearer 1 for ttc and mine are at the high end  or over normal here, Dh has to take proceptin antioxidants for sperm,and they will tailor a protocol to suit me as they think my protocols here have not been best for me, and I'll try the CGH embryo testing.they say at 37 only 25 out 100 eggs are normal.So Houston we have a plan at last but we need to rob a bank....I can either go to Sacremento California in Aug or Las Vegas in Oct...

love lorna xx


----------



## hurryupandgetpregnant (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello!

Im new - just found this website - can I join you?  

Just started going to see dr Tay at ERI, at start of whole thing - taking clomid 100mg.  Dont think its doing anything yet though 

HAs anyone else seen Dr Tay?

xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Twiggy and Roma - Hope you ok.

It was fabby - dead relaxing and chilled out - you cant even buy a newspaper in the Maldives.

Went scuba diving and swam with baby sharks, I was cacking it.

If you get the chance you should go!!!
-----

Hi everyone!

I am off to ERI on 29th for a meeting about my treatment in November?

What will be discussed? I know I am seeing a nurse and my husband has to deliver a live sample of semen on the day. Mmmm that will be nice.

N
xx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Hurryupandgetpregnant

Welcome.

You will enjoy the site, everyone is lovely and dead helpful.

I am with Dr Raja, never met Dr Tay, but expect he will be fine.

If you nmeed any information, please shout up.

Cheers

Neave
xx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone,

busy busy with me being back at work 2 days per week, doing Wolvesy stuff and other things to consider. 

*Neave -* they will discuss which route they want you to go, usually ICSI or IVF. They do blood test, check your womb and then you get lots of forms to fill in.  They'll ask whether you want to go private or NHS.

Think that's probably it.  Nothing too big really. Oh, you should make sure that you're uptodate with your smear!!

*Hurryupandgetpregnant - * to our little (??) group. I think I've seen every doc so far, but seem to have mostly Dr Raja at the moment plus one of the new woman docs. Dr Tay did my tube removal though, and I've seen him a couple of times when I was in ward 210 with my ovarian cyst. He's very nice, like him. Easier to understand than Dr Raja, and definitely "warmer" than Dr Thong!! 

*Roma -*   Cysts are nasty!!! I had a couple smaller ones but have been hospitalised with 2 big ones in the last 9 months, one in October (8.5 cms!!! Hybrid, i.e. part solid and part liquid) and one in January (6cms - again hybrid). They drained the big one and let the smaller one go down (via Zoladex usage). My "voodoo master" (i.e. acupuncturist) thinks that detox helps with the cyst, getting all the "gunk" out of the system.  Seems to help, I have to say. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, hun!

*Lorna -* Great you got dates for your treatment... think we may have to talk about that (not only because of trip to US!!  ).

*Kirsty -* Glad the wedding was ok. Was thinking of you when it was raining and getting absolutely cold!!

*Jayne - *Glad to hear you enjoyed your holiday!! When are you back to ERI?

*Donna -* You still reading us?? Are you going back for another try? Julia was asking for you.

[fly]*Peanuts and I have decided we may throw a date/time for a meet in the "room" ... 3rd July around 6pm??*[/fly]

Anyone available/willing to meet up? Will have to check if Choc Soup is open that long... doubt it, so we may have to look for somewhere else... 

HUGS and  to us all.

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Morning girls

hope everyone is doing okay

Fin, just wanted to say thanks for telling me about registering with the Anya Hindmarsh site.  I got selected for one of the "I'm not a plastic bag" bags! so thanks again

see you all later

Jayne


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

lorna great that us talk went good is it to be california in aug then? did they say how much they will charge? can steven get time off work ok? how long would you be out there? yeh wedding was good anyway, caelan was as good as gold and so cute in his kilt.

jayne enjoy your bag honey

kat glad you are keeping busy honey

neave as kat says probably to fill out forms and go through stuff check dh sperm, you will prob get an appointment with the nurse nearer the time to discuss exactly what is involved with ivf. Good luck

hurryupandgetpregnant welcome honey i saw dr tay for a while he is very nice, say hi to evelyn the nurse for me she was my favourite in the red team was lovely. I was on clomid for 18months, is this your first month? any questions i am the clomid expert  it didnt work for me but i have met lots of people that it has worked for really quick, the only advise i would give is dont let them keep you on it for anymore than 6 months as i feel i was on it far to long and if i could do it again i def wouldnt have gone any longer than 6 months  fingers crossed it works for you.


ok hi to everyone else speak soon

kirsty xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hurryupandgetpregnant said:


> Hello!
> 
> Im new - just found this website - can I join you?
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF

Although you're obviously more than welcome to chat with all the lovely ERI ladies on this thread, you may also find the ladies on the Clomid board friendly and helpful as they are obviously taking clomid, like you are, rather than going down the IVF route, like the ladies on this ERI thread.

Here's the link to the Clomid board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=34.0

There is a clomid girls chit chat thread...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98883.120

You may also like to check out the Midlothian board and chat with other Edinburgh ladies...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=88036.45

and as a newbie, there is also an Introductions board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
quicky- Kat- might be able to do 3rd July if you let me know where you fancy.

Kirsty- how cute is caelan in his kilt- I can see it now-he'll be a heart breaker as all good grannies say! the problem with US tx is the massive cost.The actual IVF cycle  cost is comparable with some of the private clinics down south eg Lister , ARGC but theres the costs of travel and all the immune tests and other tests.So we'll have to see when/if we can afford it so may have to be later in the year Oct LV.We'll see. Other than that I'd be on the plane as we speak!

welcome HUAGP! Dr tay did my last egg collection and he was very nice.good luck with the clomid.it may just do the trick! if your problem is  'just' ovulatory its highly treatable and  I read something like 80% of women with this do get pregnant. My friend got pregnant 1st cycle with clomid and hadn't had a period in over a year prior to that. we're always here to chat and advise!

jayne- you got the holiday blues yet or did it set you up for the 'summer'?

lorna xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Lorna

Amarica sounds like an adventure and a half!  I really admire you looking into all the available info and treatments.  Maybe I should...

I definitely have the holiday blues.  I'm totally struggling now I'm back.  I had a great time and now I have to get up and work every day.  I got banded as a 6 in my job review.  It's the same salary as I'm currently on but I really feel my job should be a 7 (more money) and even my boss thought I'd get a 7   so am appealing.  On top of that - we didn't sort out our mortgage before we went on holiday so it's gone up £270 for two months before we can take out the new discount product.  I sound like a right moan but on the good side - I wrote loads of my essay before I went so getting on top of things....and got T in the Park very soon  

Bet you wish you hadn't asked....

How is everyone else?

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

jayne-  hey I'm the one who's moaning all the time just now.you go right ahead!you fight the job banding. I hate when they underappreciate staff- got to be worth a try anyway. you must have been hot off the marks getting T in the park tickets- didn;t they sell out at the end of last years gig? we used to go every year- helped by the fact we got free tickets from a friend  and free beer tokens but thats another story- she doesn't work for tennants anymore! Mortgage rates- grr! if you ever want info on all the txs options I've found out about- which you may not as continuing to cycle at ERI is still a valid option- give me a shout or come and join the multiple cyclers thread on the ICSI board- they're so knowledgable and helpful. it seems we're 'lucky' with the prices at ERI/NHS clinics as the girls having to go to private clinics are spending 4-10k.Some seem to go abroad for multiple cheap cycles especially if they're using donors. eg an ICSI cycle in Istanbul including 18 days hotel is about the same as we pay for IVF here. Still the important thing is to have hope and confidence in the tx you are individually receiving. I need more answers and NHS clinics are not able to provide them as some of the stuff is controversial here. here's to the next stage huh?

lorna xx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Hurryupandgetpregnant,

Dr Tay carried out both my Egg Collection and Egg Transfer, he is really lovely.

Hope all goes well.

Thinking of everyone else.

Take Care,

Fiona x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

fiona- OMG just noticed how close you are to delivery! Woohoo.How are you feeling about it all?good luck!
x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Feeling a lot more positive now about things, think I was just taken a back when then said Monday rather than Friday then the eostrogen thing - managed to convince myself I was menopausal and I should give it up now!!  But now is just take it as it comes.

Anyway been eating loads of protein, drinking a pint of milk, plus the pineapple juice and water so we'll see how it goes now.  Taking it easy by just lying down and watching TV etc but just doesn't feel like anything is happening but I guess everyone is different.

Got to go but will be on for personals later.

Yvonne x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all 

Sorry I haven't posted in ages, have been reading but hadn't realised I hadn't posted !!!

*Jayne*- welcome back, glad you had a fab  and the weather was great. Really jealous that you are going to T in the Park  We tried to get tickets but couldn't get them, last time I went was 2004 and it was fab. Hope you get a great weekend for it  Utter pants about the Afc banding though  , this whole pay review has been such a farce. We're still waiting for ours to come through and it doesn't look as if it'll be this month either. Good luck with your review 

*Lorna*- glad that the US consultation went well and that you and Steve have decided on a plan and a way forward. Here's to a nice big lottery win for you both   Hard choice though Vegas or California? Am really interested to hear how you get on and what the tests involved are and what they think regarding the results. Hope you won't mind sharing this 

*Fionajane*- masses of      to you !!!! So excited for you, looking forward to your next post as a Mummy 

*Kirsty*- glad the wedding went well but shame about the weather. The only saving grace about the dress is that at least you'll never have to wear it again  I've been in that situation before when you don't feel overly comfortable in what you are wearing as it was someone else's choice. My solution was  all day to pass the time    Caelan looks so adorable in his wee outfit. I can't believe they do sporan's for babies. Far too cute   Hadn't realised you were an ex-clomid chick; 18 months though  you must have been a hormonal wreck by the end!

*Kat*- how you doing babe  Glad you are keeping busy and working 2 days plus keeping the team in check during the season. Have you and Doug decided what you are going to do next? Will it be FET with your  ? I'm free on the 3rd so would definitely be up for another meet up  Would be good to chat to everyone and get some perspective on things.

*Hurryup...*- ^ hello^ welcome to the gang. Glad you found us and really hope we can help support you on the fun-filled journey ahead  . Personally I haven't seen much of Dr Tay; he did my last egg collection but I was so out of it during and after that I don't remember much. He seemed very sweet though and smiley  Generally the team at ERI are fab though and you tend not to see the same Dr twice so you'll get to know the all over time. Good luck with everything   

*Neave*- your holiday sounds fab, a complete break away from everything. Hadn't realised you'd had such a rough year up to now. Hope the meeting on the 29th goes well  . As Kat says should be a load of form filling and some general discussion about what to expect. Later on you should get a nurse consult where they take you through the drugs and injecting (at least I think that's what happens; it's been so long since I had my initial meetings I've forgotten  ) Hope DH isn't too worried about it. Mine complains about the quality of the material available  so I don't know if it's beter to bring your own (so to speak)? Anyway lots of   

*Roma*- sorry you've not been feeling too great  Complete pain in the  about the cyst, hope the result today are fine  . Will keep fingers crossed it's nothing too complex and it'll go on it's own. Don't give up on cycling in August yet, it still may happen. Keep strong hun 

*Peanuts*-  I'm so sorry to hear your news  Hope you and DH are coping okay. Am thinking of you and wishing you every success for the future  You will get there one day  .

*Mimou*- so sorry you never got to ET but better to be safe when it comes to OHSS. Hope that the swelling and fluid is going down now and that the dress is fitting ok  You must be so excited about the wedding, not long to go now  Great news too that you have all those  waiting for you; fingers crossed for FET when it comes.

*Vonnie*- hope stimms is going well and you've got some lovely follies developing  . Keep up the fluid and protein 

*FionaM*- so glad that you made it to ET  Hope the 2ww is going well so far and not sending you too  . Keep relaxed and keep   

*Finbarina*- hope the counselling mext week goes well 

*ScotsFi*- how's things with you? What's your news?

*Donna*- you still busy with work etc..? Not too long now until you cycle again,   

Jeez, this is going to be a mega post and I've still missed lots of peeps out.  to everyone else.

All well with me (I suppose). Starting to get nervous about round 3 as it gets closer  Had real problems trying to get through to pay at ERI this week but finally got to speak to the Cashier, after EFREC transferred my call on another line ( pooh). Now another £3380 lighter  Had taken out a Barclaycard Visa to pay for this as they are offering 10 months interest free just now.. the b*ggers only gave me a £2k limit though  Called up to complain but was told it was policy blah, blah blah.... Yeah don't need that explained to me DH is a senior credit risk analyst  They told me I can apply for an increase after 6 months- fat lot of use that is  Anyway have maxed it out and can forget about it until next year and then cut it up!

Enough of my moans. Best get back to work 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi all

Hope you are well on this sunny evening.

I am shattered - only back at wor 4 days and I am knackered - old age, eh!!

Jayne - Just wanted to say you shouldnt be loyal to your current mortgage lender go on to www.moneyfacts.co.uk and you will be able to see the best remortgage deals. (I'm a Building Society Manger - very boring, I know!!)  Financial services make alot of money from loyal customers. Shop around, you could save money.

Mazv - Yeah been a rough year but still here. DH is so worried about delivering his little swimmers live. I keep winding him up, about it. 

With regard our appointment at EFREC, we have already filled in the forms etc. with a nurse on our consultation with Dr Raj. I wonder whats in store for this appointment, we dont start treatment until November.

Hope everyone else well!!!!

N
xx



/links


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all, 

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine ( at last !!) 

Can I ask for help/ advice if anyone is reading this tonight ?

I have a follow up at ERI tomorrow morning re my cancelled E/T due to OHSS risk. I am trying to get a comprehensive list of questions to ask the doc. Before I cycled there was talk of me having to be put on Zoladex before treatment to stop my fibroid getting bigger. I want to ask about this to see if I should be on it before a FET. 

I know some of you take it ? Does it affect ovvies/ lining ? Is it injections? Side effects ?

Also wondering when I should expect a/f after my E/C ? 

Anything I should ask about possible FET (medicated/ natural) ?

hello and welcome to Hurry Up !

thankyou !

I will write personals tomorrow

xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

gosh, so many replies in such a short space of time  

Mimou, although I feel like an old pro.....at this   I've never had FET so just want to wish all the best

Neave, thanks for your advice.  We've looked into a couple of others and the one we've been offered so far is the best.  It's just that my new rate won't start until my next payment date and so I won't see a change in payment til the next...It really is a lot of money and when you think it could be going to our next attempt it makes you want to  

Maz, I got a SKY card for the exact same reason....it came with ONE day to spare  

Yvonne, glad your feeling more positive

Lorna, I think everyone will be wanting to hear about your experience so all the best

Fiona, wishing you a painfree (as possible) and joyous birth.  Hope your packed...unpacked and repacked...packed...unpacked and repacked...packed...unpa......  

Hi to everyone else

Jayne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Morning ladies,

How are you all?

Jayne - great to managed to get the bag.   Sorry to hear things have been a blue since you got back, though great you have your Bruges trip to look forward too. All set for the start of the season, couldn't believe it was the Hibs for the 1st game, just hope it's not moved to the Monday night. Take care xx

Mimou - hope your appointment goes ok and your recovering well from the OHSS.    Not long till your wedding now, is everything all organised?

Neave - I think we'll be having treatment at the same time.  I've to phone in October with treatment to start in November.  We had a meeting with Susan last Monday where she went over what happens though to be honest I didn't really take it all in.   Good luck for November xx

Maz - good luck for your treatment xx  

Yvonne - hope you're doing ok, when are you next back at the hospital?  

Lorna - Sounds like it was a really positive phone call and great that they do such in-depth tests.  I'd go for Vegas but then I'm biased as that's where we got married!  

Kirsty - glad the wedding went well despite the weather and C looks so cute in his kilt.

Roma - good to hear from you, I'd been wondering how you were. x Not so good about the cyst though, hope it doesn cause too much bother.  Take care and keep being nice to yourself xx  

Kat - hows things with you?   

HUGP - Hi and good luck with clomid xx

FionaM - how are you doing?  hope your taking it easy and sending lots of positive vibes xx

Peanut -  

Hi to everyone else xxx   

No holidays for me this year as we had to get work done on both our cars and then last night on impulse we ended up buy ing a new one....so much for saving money for the treatment!  It's only a wee run around for me and hope to pick it up next week.  Nothing much else happening in Fin world at the moment and got a pretty quiet weekend planned.

Take care all
L xx

P.S Meant to say about the proposed meet up - I'm a bit nervous but will maybe be brave and come along once dates/times etc have been decided


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Lorna,

Yes, not long now (I hope!), i'm the size of house (but not complaining!).  Had a little emotional turn (lots of tears) last night, told DH it was because I'm scared, he said he is scared too, so I offered to swap places, but he wasn't up for it!  Feeling not so bad today.

Thanks Maz, for your good luck wishes.

Yeah Jayne, I have packed and unpacked several times, no idea what to take, normally when I go away anywhere I take loads of stuff, but don't want to turn up at hospital with a trunk!  I'm hoping for a painfree birth, but don't think there is such a thing, maybe I'll be the first!

I had a growth scan at 38 weeks, which estimated the baby's weight to be around 9 lbs!!  Midwife said today that I am tall (5ft 5", wouldn't really call that tall), so there is no reason why I won't be able to deliver a 9lb baby naturally!  Having a membrane sweep on 29th June, if nothing has happened by then!

Hope you all are well, and praying you will all be in this situation soon.

Take care,

Fiona x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

You've have been busy over the last couple of days!

Thanks for all the hugs and thoughts, really appreciate it. Have had the week off work, so have been coping a bit better each day, and have spent this morning cleaning my house from top to bottom! Sick of looking at the 4 walls and the rain outside, so I've booked my and DH into a nice hotel for the weekend - although didn't tell DH how much it was, he'll just have to wait to the credit card bill comes in!! Looking forward to nice food, nice wine, and probably breakfast in bed.

Fionajane - you must be so excited and scared at the same time about the big event. Hope it all goes well and is as painless as possible! Theres a post about what to pack in a baby bag on the bun in the oven thread: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=99129.0 might help set you're mind at ease.

Finbarina - I'm a bit nervous about meeting up too, but think it would be good to put faces to names and have a good gossip! Come on you know you want to! - That's the same for everyone else out there.

Mimou - sorry didn't see your message last night, hope your appt went well and you got all the answers you wanted. I think they recommend a natural FET to start with, that's what I went with. It's a little strange not actually having any drugs, but in a way it was nice too after all the injections. They do take blood tests nearly everday, which for a needlephob like me was a big thing. One of the other girls also suggested to me to speak to them about leaving your embies to go to blastocyte stage, which is about 4-5days. It means that if they survive that long in the lab, then they're more likely to survive when put back. But can only be done if you have a few frosties, as the risk is that some don't survive that long. It's just another option for you.
Hope all the wedding plans are going well and tummy is going down!

Neave - I'm not sure if this appt on the 29th is your nurses consultation, or for something else. At the nurses consultation, they spend about an hour with you going through the treatment process, confirm your treatment slot, and go through the drugs and their side effects, etc. I have a book I've been taking along to appts. I write down all my questions before hand and then scribble when they go through things - its the only way I can remember what is said!  for your appt.

Maz - glad you're up for coming along to a meet up - the more the merrier! Just wanted to wish you lots of luck for round 3, let's hope its 3rd time luck for you.

Vonnie - glad to hear you're feeling more positive,  for your scan on Monday, hope theres lots of follies and good quality eggs in there!

Lorna - glad to here you're up for a meet up to, will need to think of somewhere to suit everyone. Wow, your US trip should like a huge adventure. I know its not until Oct, but I would recommend Vegas. DH and I went there on honeymoon and its fab, lots of things to keep you entertained during your stay, and great outlet malls! Would be a great temp in Oct, so you could lie by the pool and relax.

Fiona M - how you doing on your ? Hope you are taking it easy this week. Take care

Roma - how you doing? Any news on your blood test results? Hope its looking ok.

HUAGP -  and welcome to our group - we seem to be growing by the day! Wishing you lots of luck with the Clomid. I've not seen Dr Tay myself, but by all accounts he seems lovely.

Hello to everyone else, hope you have a fab weekend. Hopefully the weather will pick up!

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hello All,

Happy Friday! 

Just about to head home but thought I would check in on you all first - what a lot has been happening!

*Kat:* I'm up for meeting up. I can identify with those that feel a little nervous. I can do the 4th of July I think that was the date mentioned? I may have got mixed up. It will be the day before my hosp appt (more on that below) it will be nice to speak to folks.

*Peanuts:* I must have just missed you today when I was catching up with all the news on over lunchtime. Have a wonderful weekend in the hotel - what a good idea. I hope that it is everything you both need at the moment.

*Maz*: I can identify with the nerves re: July treatment. Any news on when you are starting?

*Neave*: I had a starting appt with Dr Raj in January. He went through our history and our past treatment notes (I had been having ovulation induction for a few years before transferring to IVF). He then went through the treatment and all the associated risks etc. You should see my notes - what a . I was desperately trying to keep up with what he was saying but didn't quite make it so they have turned out just to be a random selection of stats none of which now make any sense to me! That is good advice from Peanuts to go prepared with your questions as I find my brain turns to mush when I am tense.

*Mimou*: I hope you are recovering well and that things are calming down with your ovaries. What a brood of frosties you have!

*Fionajane*: All the best for the birth - thank you for the good wishes. My best friend has just had a wee girl and I am loving all the cuddling time. I am sure it can only help with the txt.

*Finbarina*: I had some counselling whilst on ovulation induction and found it really helped me find some peace about the whole situation. I hope you find it it useful.

Hello to everyone else.

Well, my news - AF has arrived so I did my first injection yesterday to start d/r. Spent ages worrying about whether it was a good enough AF (my PCOS means it can be a bit weedy) but phoned hosp today and they have put my mind at rest. Can't believe it has all suddenly started. We feel a mixture of excitement and trepidation. We are in for a scan on the 5th of July to see how it is going. I gather from other folks posts that the best thing to do is drink lots of water and go with the menapausal flow!

Have a lovely weekend all - do something nice for yourselves! 

Love Jannie


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello,

Hope you are well.  taking 5 mins for a quick response as I'm baby sitting my pals two kids, don't know if its the best thing to do when I'm supposed to be resting but they'll be in their bed in 5 mins so I can put my feet up and watch BB with a nice chilled glass of milk.

Back at the hospital on Monday at 9.30 and not looking forward to it.  Don't know if I should be feeling anything but I'm getting twinges almost like period pains so I'm hoping my little follicies are growing away nicely.

Anyway of I go to read a story, will look in later

Yvonne


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello lovely eri ladies, 

just a quicky to say that I would be up for a meeting on 3/4 july

Have a great weekend

xx


----------



## hurryupandgetpregnant (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello everybody - thanks for being so welcoming!

Feeling like things are a bit of a rollercoaster at the moment.  I dont seem to have ovulated, this is my second cycle of clomid (this time @100mg, first at 50, guess thats standard).  Am on day 43 now, and just called to get the results of the weekly (frozen) urine samples (did anyone else have to do that?).  Anyway, they cant say for certain as didnt have the results of my 12th June and 19th June samples, but they dont think anything is happening.

Its so difficult!  I tried using OPK's this month, but gave up after a while (2 packs) as I was finding it difficult to interpret, and also I my womb is positioned really close to my bladder (aparantly), so I find it hard not to pee all the time (so find it difficult to 'hold it' for 4 hours)......  Some days Im just thinking 'it will be fine and happen eventually', and then others Im just feeling so hacked off with it, and feeling impatient.  Must be the same for you guys too?

Anyway, moan over......

Hope everyone else is feeling positive!

xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

I just popped on to say a BIG hi and hello, and to wish everybody all the best with all of their various treaments etc.
   

Love to you all

Michelle


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls just a quick catch up

lorna usa sounds very good, did you say before that they dont charge you if you dont get bfp or am i just imagining that bit  . Good luck for saving up, its a pity a clinic didnt do all that here, will be nice for you to get away though 

hi lanky

hurryupandgetpregnant as i said i was on clomid for 18 months it didnt induce ovulation on some of the cycles especially at the start, i did the whole freezer full of pee stuff too  if you freeze the one first thing in the morning then that would be over 4 hours?? i started to take my temperature to look for ovulation and chart it, opks are a waste of money unless you know roughly when it will happen which i never did as has pcos and long cycles even when on clomid. They will probably start scanning you (not pleasant but you get used to it) and taking blood samples to see whats going on, if they are nor already, instead of just urine. As i said before dont let them keep you on clomid more than 6 months, that was my big mistake, its upto you of course if you want to continue on it, i dont want to sound pushy this is just my opinion ignore it if you want i wont be offended  good luck honey we all know how frustrating it is  

hi mimou hows it going?

yvonne hope those follies are growing nicely 

JANNIE I have pcos as well, good luck for dr honey and for scan on 5th july.

peanuts enjoy your weekend away honey will do you good

fiona good luck honey 

fin aww well no hols but at least youve got a nice new car  enjoy

jane how are you?

kat honey how are you and doug doing?

neave have they gone through exactly what ivf intails and done hiv/ hep tests on you and dh yet? we got our detailed nurse appointment in may and were due to start ivf in sept if that helps? good luck honey

maz  yes im an ex clomid chick with pcos, didnt work for me though and yes i was an emotional wreck by the end, they wanted to do ovarian drilling on me after that gbut i refused as i was scared it would damage my ovaries and that would be the end so i persuaded them to let me try the injectable drugs for a couple of cycles while we waited on ivf i injected puragon and first cycle it worked was very lucky. How are you doing? credit cards are great things arent they 

hi to everyone i have missed hope you are well

hope you all have a nice weekend and the sun comes out,

speak soon

kirsty xxxx


----------



## ozzie (Aug 14, 2005)

hi girls

i'm still hear just been really busy, although i manage to get on at least once a day to catch up, just no time to post.

we are going for our next cycle in august (i think) so i will make more me time when i come back from holiday.

we fly out on monday so i wont make the meet (bummer really as it would be great to catch up properly
i cant keep up with the board at the mo, its just soooo busy).

promise i will catch up properly when i come back.

take care everybody

donna


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi all,

It has been so busy on here!

2ww is going fine so far, was really tired last week think it was everything catching up with me.  Going back to work on Monday.  Test on Friday!!!!!!!! So nervous.  Not felt anything, is that ok?

Good luck on Monday Vonnie, hope there is lots of follies!

Keep you all updated with what's happening on the rest of my 2ww.

I was at the zoo today, not been for years it was great!

Enjoy the rest of your weekend.
Fiona


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

donna nice to hear from you honey have a fab holiday

fiona take it easy at work and good luck for friday got everything crossed for you   i just bought a annual pass for the zoo but not been yet, need to do it soon

have a nice relaxing sunday everyone

kirsty xxx


----------



## Neave1976 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Guys 

Hope you are well this fine weekend

I have finally recovered from my nephews 21st birthday party, oh to be 21 again and be able to nto have hangovers. Anyway know I am ok had a blackpudding roll for my brekkie.

Finbarina - I am so glad to hear we may be on the same treatment schedule, that would be fab.

Kirsty - I have already had HIV/HEP tests done,l that was done on my first consultation with Dr Raj in April.

This meeting on 29th June, is where husband is meant to deliver fresh sperm sample and we are having a consultation with a nurse. I think one of you said this is where she will go through what the drugs involve etc etc. Do you think that will be the case?

Diet starts tomorrow - oh no! 

Neave
xx


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Hope you've all had a good weekend!  Just back from our weekend away - was fab, just what I needed.  Although can't believe this weather, I am sick of looking at grey skies and rain, where is our summer weather?

Jannie - lots of luck for d/r and your scan on the 5th July  .  Try to take it easy and (as you say) go with the menopausal flow - which may mean a few tears or tantrums  !  Drink lots of water, and when it comes to stimms, EC/ET you need to be drinking milk and pineapple juice and eating protein and Brazil nuts - all for healthy eggs and thick a uterus lining.  

Vonnie - how you doing?  Sending you lots of    for good follies, good luck with your scan tomorrow.

HUAGP - I didn't have to go through freezing my pee, doesn't sound like much fun, but hopefully it'll be worth it in the long run.  We all have good days and bad on this rollercoaster, and I know its hard but try to stay positive   .  And don't forget we're here if you need to have a moan!

Ozzie - have a fab holiday, where are you off too?  Hopefully somewhere sunnier than here!

Fiona M - wishing you lots of luck and    for week 2 of your 2ww, will be keeping fingers crossed for your test on Friday.

Lanky - a big hi back to you, can't believe you're nearly half way there!  Fancy joining us on our planned meet up?

Nave - if the 29th is for your nurses consult, it'll be going through all the drugs, side effects, tests and scans, etc.  Don't forget to ask questions or ask them to repeat any of the details.  There's a lot to take in, so try to prepare any questions you have, and take a scribble pad for making notes.  Think I might be joining you starting a diet tomorrow!!

 and   to everyone else I've forgotten.  

Meet up planned for 3rd July - so far I think Kat, Jannie, mimou, Finbarina, Lorna & Maz have said they're up for it - any other takers, go on you know you want to!  When - about 6pmish - Any ideas of where?

Take care
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Guys,

I a bit of panic today as I've had a bit of a bleed the afternoon, it was just one once but it was clotty.  Has anyone else experienced this I did call the hopsital but they said leave and come in if it got worse or i went through a pad.

Haven't had anymore in 6 hrs but I got such a fright.  I wanted a nice relxing night tonight to prepare me fot tomorros scan but I'm now worrying....

Yvonne


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi guys,

Just a quickie as I'm at work.

Yvonne - hope things went ok at your scan today...thinking of you xx

Neave - we had the same meeting a fortnight ago, it's nothing to worry about.  H will  be called to give his sample, then you both will have a meeting with a nurse who will explain all about the injections, timings etc.  During the meeting you will be given the results from H's sample so they can confirm whether IVF or ICSI is the best way to go, from what I can gather if your H's sample is fine then they go with IVF.

   to everyone else 

L xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Everyone, 

Was at the hospital fro my 2nd scan and it went well.  Lining is 12 mm and when I asked them about the bleeding they didn't have a clue, thought it might be me just regulating my lining but couldn't see anything worrying in the scan.

I've got 12 good size follicies ranging from 14mm to 20mm plus a couple more on the smaller size so I'm on for e/c on Wednesday at 9am.  Yipee.  So happy my response went up, must of been all the protein and milk I've had.

My e/t is on Friday, is two days normal for this - I was hoping it might of gone to 3 days??  What is everyone elses exprience on this

Hope everyone else is well and speak soon

Yvonne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

That's great news Vonnie, good size follicles.  Mines were left 3 days but that was because I had my EC on a Fri and the ET on the Mon.

Good luck on Wed.

Fiona


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

Have put the 3rd of July in my diary - 6pm is good for me I will just head on after work. Looking forward to it! 

Vonnie: Thanks for letting us know how it went today!  So pleased that things seem to be progressing as they should.  I hope the E/C goes really well on wednesday and the E/T on friday.  Gosh - it doesn't seem any time since you were starting your d/regging. Sending lots of     your way. 

Fiona M: Will be thinking of you on friday (fingers and toes crossed). I hope this week doesn't drag too much for you.

Peanuts: I'm so pleased you had a lovely weekend away.  Hope that the relaxed feeling follows you into the week.

Hello to everyone else!

Had better dash - that's my lift home!
Love Jannie x


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Wow Yvonne, that fab news  .  Wishing you lots of luck for your EC on Wednesday - bring some magazines with you as there's a bit of a wait from being admitted until going through for the EC, so best to keep occupied!  As far as I know 2 days is normal between EC and ET at ERI, as they like to put the embies back where they belong!  Hope it all goes well - keep us up to date.

Jannie - glad you can make it along on the 3rd - any ideas of a location?  I work in Dunfermline, so will be driving into town, so can more or less make it to anyway - just need to find somewhere to park!

Fiona M - how you doing on your 2ww?  Hope you're taking it easy.

First day back to work today - was a bit strange!  Especially as my friend who sits beside me is 7 months pregnant, and a girl behind me is 4 months, so have heard nothing but baby chat all day.  Managed to make it through the day without tears or running out screaming!! 

Hope everyone else is well.  Lots of   to everyone going through txt at the minute.

Dxx


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Still here, just lurking at the moment ... busy with work, Wolves (Peanuts - Doug and I are running the club, he's the GM/Junior Coach and I am club secretary, team trainer and general dogs body!  We've got a Senior and a Junior team just now). 

Vonnie - great news that your follies did get a kick start!! Keeping my fingers crossed for your EC on Wednesday. My first cycle was a 2day transfer, the one in May was a 3 day transfer. Not sure how they decide. 

As for the meet up - I'll have a look after work tomorrow how long the Chocolate Soup is open ... but I somehow seem to remember it's only open until 6pm. Has anyone a suggestion where else to go? We could always go to a Starbucks or something like that maybe? 

 to all doing tx just now. 

Kat


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi all

well, I'm choked with the cold but am at work.  I always take the two week wait off sick leave so feel like I don't want to be off at other times.  What a weekend I had...We went to my works barbecue for a couple of hours at 8pm but left at 1am.  Listened to music and drank more wine in the house til half 3.  Got up, had brunch in Stockbridge then off to Avoca for bottle of wine then off to a naming party at Stuart's friends house for their wee girl.  Stayed until 9.30pm before heading home.  Sunday was church then back into Stockbridge for a sneaky in Avoca, a Buffalo Brunch at Buffalo Grill then over to Hectors for some more....Home via Waitrose for some wine and pizza....is it any wonder all the weight I dropped since coming back my holidays was back on, Monday morning!!!    Still - when you're not having treatment - enjoy life!  Although we need to start saving up again for our next cycle so maybe it'll be more cheap bottles of soave from Sainsburys from now on  

What's everyone else being doing in this foul weather?

Better get back to work...skiving


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Hi girls,

vonnie good news about your nicely bunched follies- you should get some crackers from that.good luck for EC! If you get more than 5 or 6 I would try and go for blastocysts( day 5 )- ask them for an information leaflet- the more they divide the easier it is to select the ones that will survive.About 40% go on to blast if the cutlure media is good but a lot of evidence suggests if they don't make it to blast they wouldn't implant anyway but some don't. The first few days of division are controlled by the maternal genes and the embryos  genes don't take over till about day 3 so even try to go to day 3 if you can.  Day 3 is standard in the US.The embryologist will make the decision though as its depends on how they look. Don't be afraid to ask question though.good luck!

peanuts- glad you made it through your first day back- how cruel to have pregnant ladies all around you.

Fin- have you got a date for counselling yet? hope things are better. We've been going through a very rough patch with the whole thing but now trying to focus on whats next.

kirsty- hello.I maybe did mention that the US clinic do an outcome based plan where they share the risk  of it not working but not if you're having genetic analysis of the embryos. I looked into their 2 cycle plan which would save a few thousand $ but the small print is that you pay this amount even if you get pregnant on the first go and you may not be eligible for second go if they find somethign wrong. Cash flow wise it doesn't make sense for us as you have to have all tests done before they accept you eg immune stuff, sperm stuff but if you pay as you go you don;t need these until you know you have something to put back. its all so confusing!

maz- how's tricks?

jan- you still out there hon?

hello to fiona, mimou,lanky, ozzie,neave, jannie, hurrayupandgetpregant and anyone I've missed.
Dog needs a wee...BTW he ripped our sofa cushion last night making love to a cushion while we were out the room-what a naughty dog....

suggestions for 3rd july- tricky - somewhere that does tea/coffee cake good for thoses on tx but mind gone blank. As Kat says- Starbucks- is there one with lots of tables?, costa at the bookshop on george street is a bit quieter, All Bar one?, 
love lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi All,

Thanks for the advice Lorna, I asked about going to blast but the nurse was very adamant that it would be Friday for e/t.  I want to leave them a bit longer as I feel that 2 days isn't that long to decide which ones are going to make it, going to show my DH your post and get him up tp speed so we both can perhaps have a go at persuading them to let us go longer.  The problem I think we'll have is it the weeeknd and I don't think they will do a transfer on Saturday.

Feeling okay about tomorrow, not stressing about as I've just been watching Wimbledon tonday and falling asleep !!

Jambo, sorry to here you have to cold, not surprised that you have it as its so cold at the moment, u wouldn't know it was summer!!

Peanut, Glad to hear you are doing okay and made it through your first day at work.

Fiona M hope you are taking it easy and got your feet up.

I don't think I will be able to make the 3rd of July as I'll probably be in my bed on the 2ww (fingers crossed)

Anyway, eating everything I can get my hands on as I'll be fasting soon enough but will let you know how we get on tomorrow.

Good luck to everyone 

Yvonne   


Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Yvonne

just to let you know that they do do Saturday transfers if it's appropriate.  Good Luck

jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

VONNIE- when the clinic phone in the morning after egg collection  to let you know how many fertiltised I would  ask to speak to the embryologist if possible or get the nurse to have them tell you if its possible to leave them longer. The nurse was wrong to be adamant about a day 2 transfer- how does she know how they will; fertilise and divide! I've nver got past a day 2 transfer in 3 cycles because there was no merit in leaving mine( apparently) as there were 2 clear ' grade 2 winners' at day 2.However who knows if a grade 3 embryo might not survive to day 3. The one thing I've found out is that the grades can increase or decrease each day. so a grade 2 at day 2 might turn inot a grade 1 blastocyst as far as I understand it. I have the  info sheet on whether they let you try for blastocysts- only gave it to me when i asked at EC on cycle 3! You need 5-6 good grades 1or2 to try for blastocysts- I think the stats are about 40% will go onto blast. of course its a bit of a lottery as you could end up with a few or none- be guided by the embryologists advice and don't stress if its a day 2 transfer.Most girls have had day 2 transfer to date as blastocysts have only become an option at ERI in the last several months and the success rates are comparable with most clinics. if its meant to be it will be and you can help by trying to stay as relaxed and possible. tricky I know! They will culture on any embryos left till at least the next day- check that they will do this and any that become good enough for freezing(grade  1 and 2 only) will be. of course they still get pregnancies from grade 3 fresh transfers....
best of luck.

lorna xx


----------



## Finbarina (Apr 10, 2007)

Yvonne - good luck for egg collection tomorrow xx

Hi all 

L x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all,

Just a quicky from me to wish Yvonne all the best for EC tomorrow. Lots of luck hun and here's hoping for lots of lovely eggs      

Sorry no time for personals been busy at home with DIY and work is mad just now (AfC banding starting to come through and it's a nightmare, about 60% of staff on pay protection so far   Won't bore you all with the details).

FionaM- hope 2www still going well for you and you're keeping  

I'm still on for 3rd July, don't mind where  

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello all,

Just wanted to wish Fiona m all the best for the last wee bit of your 2 week wait. I hope you are taking things easy back at work and are managing to keep calm about Friday . Sending you lots of luck and     thoughts !

Peanuts - how are you doing ? Was thinking of you back at work with all the babytalk -t hose type of public situations are so hard to take - I was recently at a christening with friends who are also expecting and kept telling myself "I'm fine, I'm fine" but just could not stop one big tear spilling out and plopping onto my hymn sheet..

Hello to Kat, Jayne, Maz, Finbarina, Fiona, Yvonne , Hurryup and everybody else. Hoping to meet some of you on Tuesday.

I am doing well. I got the ohss all clear with a scan on Friday . Fluid has gone and ovaries look back to normal size. I have to phone with next but one a/f to start fet. No more horrible clexane jags 

I am SO EXCITED about the wedding - soon be one week to go! We are getting married at our local church at Pilrig then having the reception and ceilidh at a hotel in town. My boyfriend is French and 25 of his family are arriving next thursday - they are all up for a wee dram / kilts / the whole bit. me too !
I never thought I would go for a big wedding but am loving it all ( already). I got a lovely lace dress which is long and straight - I just need to work out what to wear on my head - swithering about a veil ! I am so looking forward to seeing friends and family from all over the place all in the one place together. We have got 3 little girls who live next door being bridesmaids as well as 3 tiny french nieces - as well as big (older! )bridesmaids my friends. I think everything is just about sorted out - I just hope the day doesn't go too fast !!

In a way things have worked out well with having fertilised eggs frozen - I got a pm from a girl on another thread who is the same age as me and had the exact same thing happen to her exactly the same time last year and she is due to give birth any day nowafter having fet last october. She really cheered me up about our chances.

More importantly(!) it means I can do wild ceilidh dancing and throw back the champagne without a care !  . Can't wait !

with some dusty stuff to you all : 
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Mimou,

So excited for you. Wedding plans sound all together and really fantastic. You'll have an amazing day I'm sure. Looking forward to hearing all about it next week  

Very positive news about the other FF, I like hearing stories like that as it really helps keep you going and gives you such a boost. Tons of     . Like you say you can enjoy the wedding (and honeymoon   ) without worrying and have the rest of the year to be teetotal when you are pregnant   

Lots of love
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi Mimou, 

your wedding planning sounds great!!  I just had little flowers in my hair, no veil. Make sure you post a wedding photo here, hun!!  

Fiona M - Good luck with the 2ww - feet up and all that.  

Vonnie - again, good luck tomorrow for your EC!! 

I haven't had the time yesterday to get to Choc Soup to check their opening times but will do so tomorrow after work. Will also pop by Starbucks, but as Lorna (moonie) already said, it may not be easy to accomodate all of us at the same table there. 

Which pubs could we go to? I quite like the Filling Station, but the one on Royal Mile is always very loud music wise .. not sure how the one on Rose Street is though? Or just pubby pub? NO idea!!  We could go to Sportsters at Market Street, but it may be a bit loud there as well, depending on what is on TV (sport) at that time... ? Good thing with that is - I've got one of their discount cards ... think it's 10% (but at least something). 

Will update you tomorrow with the times. 

HUGS
Kat


----------



## Scots Fi (Mar 24, 2007)

Very quick one from me ladies.

I'm at home on the sofa - totally choked with the cold, so likely that I'll not be at work tomorrow and can catch up with some posts then.

Meantime however, thought this might be useful for you?:
*
Chocolate Soup Map [Google] [Multimap]
2 Hunter Square
Edinburgh
EH1 1QW

Telephone: (0131) 225 7669
Fax: 
Website:

Opening Times:
Mon-Sun, 8am-7pm

*

Don't know if I'll be able to make it, but in terms of places to meet I would have thought that George Street is a pretty good location generally - central and close to bus and trains etc... - Browns and The Dome are quite nice and All Bar One (can get busy, but not usually on a Tuesday evening?) - all will cater for those "drinking" and those who aren't....?

Hope that helps.

Right, had my lempsip, going off to bed with hot water bottle, Vicks rub and plenty of hankies!!

Fiona


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Fi - thanks for that!!!  What would we be without Google, eh? Totally forgot about George Street!!! All Bar One sounds good to me ... bigger tables as well as far as I can remember!! Not been in The Dome yet ... 

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

All bar One sounds good or the Dome too is lovely and glam - George Street is easy to get to from the station or on the bus - both suit me 

bye x


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

hi,
fiona hope you feel better soon. 

I suggested all Bar one as I thought the big tables would be good and as you all say central for trains etc.The Dome main bit will have moved onto dinners only by that time of night won't it? It does have Frazers bar but its pretty expensive. I vote for All Bar One- we can always move if we don't like it.

love lorna xx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi everyone,

EC went well and they managed to get 5 eggs.  Would of liked some more but it only takes one to make it    .

Got home about 1ish but I was too tired tpo even think about going on the internet.  Feeling fine and not too sore which is a bonus, DH is waiting on me hand and foot so I donlt have to do anything.  Both of us are waiting to see what happens tomorrow so fingers crossed they eggs and sperm are having a party in the peitre dish.

Going to get a bite to eat as I'm feeling a bit mozzy now but I'll be back....

Yvonne


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Yvonne

all the best for your fertilisation rate  

jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Vonnie - keeping my fingers crossed that you get some nice embies, hun!!!

And else.... let's make it a date then....

*ERI GIRLS MEET: 3rd JULY 2007, 6pm @ ALL BAR ONE, 29-31 GEORGE STREET*

Hope lots of you can make it!!! 

Kat


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

Kat - thanks for organising it - see you all there! 

Vonnie - lots of    thoughts for your eggs fertilising overnight. Hope you are  not too sore and taking it easy.

FionaM  - keeping everything crossed for you 

Jannie - how are you doing with d/r ?

hello to everybody else

take carex


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry I missed the discussion on a venue for our meet, but glad we've finally got something organised!  Looking forward to meeting everyone and putting faces to names.

Vonnie - well done you on your EC!  And you are right, its quality, not quantity that counts.  Wishing you lots of    for your news tomorrow, hope you get lovely embies.  As Lorna says, don't be afraid to ask to speak to the embryologist tomorrow to get his advice on ET timing.  

Fiona M - how you doing on the last few days of 2ww?  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for your test on Friday.

Mimou - Your wedding plans sound fab, can't believe you're having so many bridesmaids!  I had my sister and my wee cousin as a page boy - would have loved a few flower girls!  I got married at home in Northern Ireland, so my family loved the whole kilt thing, went down a treat when my DH's friends did a bum salute with congratulations written across their bums in lipstick!!    Was the talk of the town for weeks!
Really glad to hear you've got the all clear and off the clexane injections.  Roll on your FET, after enjoying your big day and honeymoon.

Scots Fi - how you doing?  Can't believe your FET has come round so quickly - wishing you lots of luck for it.

Had a bit of a wobbly at work today - a colleague asked me was I off work with morning sickness!  Nearly fell off my chair.  Didn't know what to say, so actually blurted out that I'd had a m/c.  He was the last person I would have actually told, but was just put on the spot - at least it shut him up!

Hello to everyone I've missed.

Off to watch Location, Location...!
Take care
Dxx


----------



## Fionajane (Sep 5, 2006)

Well done on your EC Vonnie.

I got 5 eggs as well, so you are right it only takes one!

Good Luck,

Fiona x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls sorry not much time for personals

peanuts sorry about your work honey sounds awful hope you are ok 

lorna usa still sounds good for tx though

kat how are you? would love to come to meet but wouldnt want to upset anyone so will pass, hope you all have fun 

fionajane good luck honey

vonnie well done on 5 eggs honey good luck for et  

mimou not long until the wedding honey hope it all goes well and sun shines for you 

fiona m good luck for friday, how are you bearing up? 

ok have to run hi to everyone i have missed and good luck wherever you are in tx

kirsty xxx


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just wanted to let u know that out of the 5 eggs 4 fertilised, so both DH and I are over the moon to make e/t.  Haven't got a time yet for it but i think it will be tomorrow.

Off to be sick now I think but I'll be back later on

Yvonne xx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Won't be there but Kirsty, surely you having a baby wouldn't offend anyone.  

Yvonne, well done.  4 is great!

Jayne


----------



## doodler (Nov 16, 2005)

Vonnie- woohoo 4 embies Come on little ones divide! good luck for tomorrow. I'm in the 3 days complete rest camp post ET but I'm sure you'll do what you feel is best for you. just take time to lie down lots  in next 2 weeks even if its on the couch watching tv at night- helps blood flow to womb.No heavy stuff like hoovering etc.


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well done Vonnie on getting 4 fertilised, that's great news.  Good luck tomorrow with ET

Big day tomorrow, I am really nervous but just want to find out.  Don't think I will be able to phone in will be shaking to much!!  I have had moments this week when it feels as if AF is arriving but nothing has.  Felt quite bloated as well, had to go to bed last night after work as I had a sore head and just didn't feel right.  Probably the stress with worrying about tomorrow.

Will let you all know tomorrow.

Mimou your wedding sounds fab, at least you will be able to have a right good old knees up and you have a lot of frozen embies for later.  It is all sounding positive.

Bye for now.
So nervous!!!
Fiona M


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Fiona

just want to wish you all the best tomorrow.  

I always feel SO much better once the blood has been taken as there is NOTHING you can do after that...somehow you feel like there's something you can do to make it happen up until then...  

Anyway, will checking on here for your good news after 12!!!

      

Jayne


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just popping on to quickly say    to Fiona to get a nice  tomorrow!!!  

Vonnie - well done on those fertilised eggs!! Hope your embies divide nicely!!!  

Looking forward to seeing lots of you ladies on Tuesday!!  

Off to Leicester tomorrow morning ... back Monday Evening.  

Kat


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi girls

Vonnie - thats fab news about your 4 fertilised eggs, hope they turn into lovely embies for tomorrow.  Good luck for your ET, don't forget to go in with a full bladder!

Fiona -   for your test tomorrow, fingers and toes are crossed for a BFP!   

Twiggy - feel free to come along on Tues, I would love to meet your wee man - unless anyone else would be upset??  Let us know what you think.  If not this time, then definitely next time.

Can't believe its raining again - seriously going to have to get a week somewhere sunny!

Hello and   to everyone.  
Dxx


----------



## mimou (Mar 24, 2007)

hello,

Good Luck Fiona !!!!!  Sending you all the luck and positive thoughts   

Vonnie - All the best for your embies dividing ready for E/T tomorrow 

Twiggy - I too would love to meet you both on Tuesday if you fancy coming along

Bye x


----------



## vonnie15 (Mar 28, 2007)

Just wanted to wish Fiona good luck for tomorrow.

Yvonne


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks girls, hopefully will be back on tomorrow with good news.

Goodnight.
Fiona


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Fiona M said:


> Thanks girls, hopefully will be back on tomorrow with good news.
> 
> Goodnight.
> Fiona


Got my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Everyone  ,

Sorry been so busy this week to do much posting so will try and catch up now....

*FionaM*- good luck for today hun    Got everything crossed for you for a BFP. Will check in again after 12 to see if you've got your results. Try not to drive yourself  in the next couple of hours

*Vonnie*- good luck for ET today. Was so pleased to hear that you'd got 4 embies from your 5 eggs. That's a great fert rate  Hope they're perfect and will be very sticky  Take it easy on your 2ww   

*ScotsFi*- hope you feel better and are shaking off this cold. Are you able to make it Tuesday?

*Kat*- you sound mega busy Mrs but glad to hear all is well. Will definitley be there on Tuesday, looking forward to catching up with everybody. Should we have some kind of sign for the table though so everyone knows where we are  Enjoy your weekend in Leicester hope it doesn't  too much!

*Peanuts*-  sounds like you've been having a bit of a tough time at work. Can't believe what your colleague said 

*Kirsty*- am sorry that you won't be able to make the meet, I really would like to meet you one of these days as we've been chatting for a year now   Hope all is well with you and Caelan 

*Mimou*- Only a week to go now!!! How excited are you about it  Heaps I'll bet  Glad to hear that the swelling etc.. has all gone down and things are back to normal. You'll be having FET before you know it 

*Lorna*- you able to come Tuesday? Hope so would be good to catch up and am really interested to hear all about the US plans for treatment. Had a read on the ICSI thread you mentioned and was pretty baffled by all the science 

*Jayne*- how's things with you? Hope all is well

*Donna*- hope you're having a fab time on holiday 

Interesting news from me is that Laura phoned on Wednesday to say that LHB have provided funding for another 10 treatments on the NHS for this year, which means that I'm eligible for one of them as I'm in the top 10 on the list    downside is that might not be availbale until Oct/Nov though so I'm in a bit of a dilema now. Do I cancel July and get my money back and wait another 3-4 months or do I go ahead and start in 10 days and pay for it as I'm all psyched up and ready to go now. Not sure I can face the thought of a further delay and being nearer 37 by round 3  Appreciate any thoughts/views you may have.... 

Anyway...Hi to everyone else that I've missed. Must really get back to work now 

Love to all

Maz x


----------



## Fiona M (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just to let you know the result was negative.

Thanks for all your support, will be back on later when feeling a bit better.

Fiona


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Fiona,

 am so sorry to hear that    Take it easy; hope you and DH are together and able to support each other through this. It does take time to get it together after a BFN but we'll all be here too to help as much as we can.

Thinking of you  

Love
Maz x


----------



## twiggy3 (Sep 19, 2005)

hi girls

fiona am so sorry honey   nothing i can say to make it better, sending you and dh a big hug 

vonnie how did et go honey?? fingers crossed for the 2ww

kat have a great weekend

maz yes would be nice to meet all you guys i just didnt want to upset anyone, and as not doing tx at moment ... although will probably be back on that rollercoaster some time in the future  maz is great news about nhs funded cycle not sure what advice to give but just to go with your gut feeling on what is best for you and dh 

mimou/ peanuts thanks honey, a tuesday is dh only day off so cant make it but will def try and make the next one if everyone is ok with that, would be nice to put faces to names  have fun

jayne sorry you cant make the meet, hopefully the next one, would be lovely to meet you as we have been chatting for so long. I just know how hard fertility tx is and although seeing success stories from fertility tx helped me i know some people find it difficult which is totally understandable, just didnt want to put anyone in that situation  how are you anyway? got a season ticket for next year?

ok better go hope everyone is well and fingers crossed wherever you are 
kirsty xxxx


----------



## Jambo (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Girls

Fiona, i am very sorry to hear about your negative result.    There is nothing I can say to make it better but know I'm thinking of you.  

Kirsty, yes - I've got a season ticket.  Stuart offered to buy me a new womans home top yesterday but I was far too hungover (i had been at a 50th the night before).  

Maz, I agree that should go with what feels right...but if you genuinely are looking for advice - then I would wait for the NHS one.  It's only my opinion, but I've had 6 treatments and 3 of them have been NHS otherwise there is NO WAY we could've afforded them.  If you take the NHS one, then you'll have the money as back up for another cycle or for baby things   whereas if you pay for this one, you then become eligible for one less NHS cycle.  You might have a much better job than me so it might not be so much of an issue, but just thought I'd share my thoughts.  The other side is if course that you'll have to wait and the waitinf IS torture.  

Yvonne, I hope embryo transfer went well and your resting up

Mimou, what's the plans for the wedding countdown this week?  Do you still have lots to do?

Hi to Kat, Peanuts, Fiona, and anyone else I've missed

Lorna, have to say - I'd love to meet you to hear about all the America stuff too...

Fin, how's you?  Have you seen the counsellor yet?  How did it go?  Are you going to get a new home top?

Anyway guys, Stuart was supposed to be working this morning but he's changed his mind so my plans for doing my essay are out the window..... if it stays nice - I fancy a nice long walk then a spot of lunch somewhere.  We'll see  

Have a lovely weekend

Jayne


----------



## Peanuts (Apr 29, 2007)

Morning

Fiona, I'm so sorry to hear your news , sending you and DH a huge  .  Be strong for each other, and don't forget that you'll be feeling different things at different times, so be gentle with each other.  We're here for you if you need us.

Maz, I have to say that I agree with Jambo, if I was in that position I'd wait for the NHS treatment.  I know the waiting is a nightmare, but it would mean having the money for another treatment (hopefully not needed), or for lots of lovely baby stuff.  We managed to scrap the money together to self fund an ICSI treatment and a FET, but that means we're only be entitled to 1 NHS treatment.  We're trying to decide if we self fund another treatment in Dec or wait another 21 months for our NHS treatment!  
I know it's a really hard decision for you to make , and we can only give our opinions, but you have to go with what feels right for you and your situation.

Vonnie, how did your ET go?  Hope you've got your feet up and taking it easy!

Twiggy, sorry you can't make it on Tues, but hopefully we'll make this a more regular thing and you can make it along to the next one.

Jambo, a long walk and a spot of lunch sounds great - hopefully it stays dry this afternoon!

 to mimou, Kat, Fin, Lorna, Scots Fi, HUAGP, Jannie, Neave, Roma, Jayne, Lanky, curly, Advice, and anyone else I've forgotten!

Anyone heard if Fionajane's bump has arrived?

Take care
Dxx


----------



## Jannie07 (May 22, 2007)

Hi All,

*Fiona* just wanted to say how sad I was to hear your news - there is nothing to be said that can make it better but want you to know that I am thinking of you. Take care of yourselves over the weekend and deal with one day at time.

*Vonnie* how did it go yesterday? I feel like I am learning a lot for my tx by reading about what has happened with you.

Well, my d/regging is going OK. I wake up every day feeling slightly hungover (I've not been having any wine -honest!) and feel thirsty and tired a lot more than normal. Luckily work is not so busy at the moment - it just feels odd having this major thing going on but pretending that everything is normal...

Really looking forward to meeting everyone on tuesday - can't wait to hear more about the wedding plans Mimou, it sounds amazing. Hope we all find each other OK - I'll be one who arrives and orders two pints of water!

Mmm Wimbledon is rained off, it is pouring with rain in W. Lothian...might be time for a nap.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all having a good weekend.
Love
Jannie xx


----------



## lanky (Jan 18, 2007)

Fiona, Im really sorry to read your news.  Sending you lots of hugs and best wishes.  

Michelle


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=100650.new#new


----------

